#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Resolvendo o problema do CACHE-FULL - CATVBRASIL

## catvbrasil

Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:

/ip firewall mangle
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
disabled=no 

Note que há uma mudança na regra de marcação de pacotes (segunda regra), na qual o passtrought fica neste caso ligado, enviando os pacotes para a próxima regra de RETURN. A regra de RETURN, terá que ficar na última linha do conjunto, pois ela pegará os pacotes analizados e marcados pelas regras anteriores e retornará a sua origem aqueles que não são do proxy full (consequentemente só colocando na queue simple do proxyfull aqueles pacotes a qual são realmente vindos do cache). Tae a dica e façam bom proveito, pois tive que me lascar durante uma semana aqui estudando manuais, firewall e regras para desenvolver esta regra. rssss

CATVBRASIL

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
> new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
> ...




ola catv, 

nesse caso,, os clientes vao passar direto no controle de banda, em relaçao a arquivos em cache neh isso,,,

mais,, será que esse procedimento nao vai comer a largura de banda dos aps?
ex.. um cliente pegando o msn vindo do cache,,, nao vai cogestionar a rede???

----------


## catvbrasil

> ola catv, 
> 
> nesse caso,, os clientes vao passar direto no controle de banda, em relaçao a arquivos em cache neh isso,,,
> 
> mais,, será que esse procedimento nao vai comer a largura de banda dos aps?
> ex.. um cliente pegando o msn vindo do cache,,, nao vai cogestionar a rede???


Em testes práticos não, tendo em vista que a maioria das páginas são menos de 100k e também sabemos que é muito melhor o cara pegar um MSN de 10mb em 5 segundos, do que passar 5 minutos baixando a 30k. Pode ficar tranquilo que só fica cache full para o que está no cache. O que está na NET ele vai com a banda normal.

----------


## terencerocha

Como fica a arquitetura nessa caso?

Internet-Router--Cache--MK--

ou posso deixar uma maquina com cache em paralelo com o MK?

----------


## catvbrasil

> Como fica a arquitetura nessa caso?
> 
> Internet-Router--Cache--MK--
> 
> ou posso deixar uma maquina com cache em paralelo com o MK?


Este exemplo é para ser empregado com uso do web-proxy interno do MK, para usar SQUID externo, não fiz os testes se funciona.

----------


## kraddv

fiz aqui e parece q funfou perfeito! parabens mais uma vez catv!

----------


## raa_

copiei as regras aqui
coloquei no topo da lista do mangle
mas nao marca nada de pacote

----------


## catvbrasil

> copiei as regras aqui
> coloquei no topo da lista do mangle
> mas nao marca nada de pacote


Amigo, analize a regra. A porta do meu web-proxy é a 8080. Qual é a sua??? Mude a porta que garanto que irá funcionar...

----------


## raa_

> Amigo, analize a regra. A porta do meu web-proxy é a 8080. Qual é a sua??? Mude a porta que garanto que irá funcionar...


certo catv
eu coloquei 3126 e me confundi a minha era 3128
obg

e desculpa

----------


## valeonline

Aqui ate marca os pacotes, mais o contador do quees não marca nada e não desce full.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Aqui ate marca os pacotes, mais o contador do quees não marca nada e não desce full.


Meu amigo, mais uma vez... Você analizou a regra? Notou que o nome que dei para a marcação dos pacotes é "proxyfull"? Você mudou a marcação de pacote na queue para "proxyfull"? Acho que não... Usou somente o copiar colar né?? rssssssss

----------


## jhenis

Mais uma vez parabêns pela iniciativa. Continue com essa dedicação e espírito de colaboração pois saiba q tem muitos amigos aki q se inspiram em vc.
Valeu.

----------


## PauloCesarS

coloquei as seguintes regras e não funcionou???!!!

no ip firewal mangle

add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=proxy_conn passthrough=yes comment="Conexao ProxyFull" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxy_conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxy \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxy_conn action=return comment="" disabled=no 

No queue simplre
add name="ProxyFull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=proxy \
priority=8 queue=default/default limit-at=1000000/1000000 max-limit=1000000/1000000 \
total-queue=default disabled=no

Estranho acho q conferi e esta tudo certo e aqui não deu certo a minha versão e a 2.9.6

----------


## eniak

ola catv vi sua regra e realmente funciona agora para que eu possa aqui no meu servidor isolar os pacotes de entrada tive que aplicar como segue a regra com uma unica diferença !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


0 chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3126 action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=proxy full passthrough=yes 

1 chain=output connection-mark=proxy full action=mark-packet 
new-packet-mark=cache full passthrough=yes 

2 chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return

----------


## andersonscinfo

Boa noite a todos, é um prazer pra mim estar participando deste forum e principalmente deste tópico, comecei neste ramo de provedor agora...e to usando mikrotik, mas pouco conheço sobre ele, lendo o tópico decidi destar, ja que tanta gente fala sobre isso...proxyfull....
eu fiz como os amigos mostraram ai...mas quando deixo enabled as regras, elas liberam total para o usuario...tudos navegam com a minha banda toda....oque será eu devo estar fazendo de errado???
ps: quando eu deixo a regra do simple queues que libera a banda toda....
Anderson

----------


## netleandromt

> Meu amigo, mais uma vez... Você analizou a regra? Notou que o nome que dei para a marcação dos pacotes é "proxyfull"? Você mudou a marcação de pacote na queue para "proxyfull"? Acho que não... Usou somente o copiar colar né?? rssssssss


Aqui eu mudei mas nao marca nada na queue! O que pode ser?

----------


## m4d3

Realmente muito bom, mas e ae CATV, pra quando podemos esperar a literatura completa sobre Mikrotik ? Terá uma versão PDF gratuita ? ou somente via editora ?

Grato

M4D3

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Aqui eu mudei mas nao marca nada na queue! O que pode ser?


amigo, joga sua regra de queue acima de todas, em advanced packet mark, escolha a marcaçao de pacote feita,,

em mangle, certifique-se q a porta q vc usa no webproxy, estejah correta!
vlw

----------


## cleijean

Parabens grande colaborador do forum, acredito q torna-se até redundante tantos agradecimentos, mas não deixaria essa passar em branco. adicionei aqui essas novas regras e funcionou perfeitamente! mais uma vez, o meu muito obrigado!!!!

----------


## rogeriodj

Muito boa sua regra Catv, so uma coisa essa regra tem de ficar em cima de todas as outras no queue, pois toda vez q um cliente loga a regra desce, como fazer pra ela ficar em cima de todas? :Big Grin:

----------


## Snake_jp

aqui tb nao marca nada no queue, mesmo estando acima de todas as outras

----------


## catvbrasil

> aqui tb nao marca nada no queue, mesmo estando acima de todas as outras


OOOOOO, turma do CTRL + C / CTRL + V, eu falo porque somente assim que aprende.... Pô, já falei para analizar a regra e ajustar conforme a regra de vcs... Minha porta do Web-proxy é a 8080, qual é a de vocês???? O nome da marcação de pacotes para o proxy full é "proxyfull", qual é a de você.... Já que tem gente encontrando dificuldade nisso (rsssss), vou postar a "grande" regra do queue simple para esta regra:


/ queue simple 
add name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none \
packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=3 \
queue=pcq-upload/pcq-download limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 \
total-queue=default-small disabled=no 

Segue a regra novamente:

add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
disabled=no 


LEMBRE-SE: Esta regra está setada para a porta do meu web-proxy que é a 8080. Caso você utilize outra porta (como a 3128, 3129, etc), MUDE-A na primeira regra onde está escrito SCR-PORT. Senão fizer isso, ela não vai marcar nem funcionar. Claro, delete as suas regras antigas para web-proxy no mangle e no simple queue.

----------


## emcentellas

Hola

para poder guardar archivos grande como en MSN= 12MB, es necesario modificar el tamaño Max Objets Size = 12mb?

culaquier idea es muy bien agradecida
saludos
Marcelo

----------


## valeonline

> aqui tb nao marca nada no queue, mesmo estando acima de todas as outras


Tambem tenho esta dúvida, aqui sempre desce para o fim.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Hola
> 
> para poder guardar archivos grande como en MSN= 12MB, es necesario modificar el tamaño Max Objets Size = 12mb?
> 
> culaquier idea es muy bien agradecida
> saludos
> Marcelo


Si, con certeza. Yo deveras modificar el tamaño Mac Object Size para 12000 (12MB).

----------


## catvbrasil

> Tambem tenho esta dúvida, aqui sempre desce para o fim.


Sim, em cima de todas...

----------


## emcentellas

Hola
le regla trabaja bien en queues simple el trafico de download esta en 4mb pero el trafico de downlod de los clientes su download no marca como antes 256kb ahora marca 20k o menos
eso creo que esta bien por que solo marcara lo que el cliente sale a buscar al internet y no lo que busca al web proxy
es esto correcto?

saludos
Marcelo

----------


## netleandromt

> OOOOOO, turma do CTRL + C / CTRL + V, eu falo porque somente assim que aprende.... Pô, já falei para analizar a regra e ajustar conforme a regra de vcs... Minha porta do Web-proxy é a 8080, qual é a de vocês???? O nome da marcação de pacotes para o proxy full é "proxyfull", qual é a de você.... Já que tem gente encontrando dificuldade nisso (rsssss), vou postar a "grande" regra do queue simple para esta regra:
> 
> 
> / queue simple 
> add name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none \
> packet-marks=proxyfull priority=3 \
> queue=pcq-upload/pcq-download limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 \
> total-queue=default-small disabled=no 
> 
> ...


CAro amigo, continua nao marcando no queue! E eu nao copiei e colei, a porta do proxy está certa e o nome da marcação também, outra coisa, uso a versão 2.9.6, nao tem a opção direction na criacao da simple queue que voce passou, etc... Será que nessa versao nao funciona?

----------


## Snake_jp

aqui nao marcava pq deixei uma das regras em baixo. foi so subir ela que passou a contar

----------


## netleandromt

Aqui deixei todas no topo da lista mangle... e mesmo assim nao marca no queue... sim, eu selecionei a opcao de packet mark no queue... está tudo ons conformes acho eu...

----------


## eniak

a vcs que nao estao conseguindo marcar os pacotes saindo do cache coloque a regra como mencionei depois posta ai se resolveu observe 

chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return

aqui nao fez o return dos pacotes ate setar !!!!!!!

----------


## cobrabatida

> OOOOOO, turma do CTRL + C / CTRL + V, eu falo porque somente assim que aprende.... Pô, já falei para analizar a regra e ajustar conforme a regra de vcs... Minha porta do Web-proxy é a 8080, qual é a de vocês???? O nome da marcação de pacotes para o proxy full é "proxyfull", qual é a de você.... Já que tem gente encontrando dificuldade nisso (rsssss), vou postar a "grande" regra do queue simple para esta regra:
> 
> 
> / queue simple 
> add name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none \
> packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=3 \
> queue=pcq-upload/pcq-download limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 \
> total-queue=default-small disabled=no 
> 
> ...


não entendi no simple queue pcq-upload e pcq-download e porque prioriadade 3 ao inves de 8, não consegui setar ess pcq

----------


## terencerocha

Tb nao entendi e nem consegui encontrar esses tipos de queues...

----------


## PauloCesarS

> a vcs que nao estao conseguindo marcar os pacotes saindo do cache coloque a regra como mencionei depois posta ai se resolveu observe 
> 
> chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return
> 
> aqui nao fez o return dos pacotes ate setar !!!!!!!


Aqui eu tenho a 2.9.6 eu vi ja varios bugs nela .. 
creio q esse que eu tenho aqui tambem e um deles...
não deu certo..
na minha versão que eu uso aqui tem horas q a porta ftp sai do controle queue simple e so controla a marcação que esta no queue tree e mole!!
por vontade propria e depois volta ao normal...
mas no demais esta funcionando 100%

----------


## catvbrasil

> CAro amigo, continua nao marcando no queue! E eu nao copiei e colei, a porta do proxy está certa e o nome da marcação também, outra coisa, uso a versão 2.9.6, nao tem a opção direction na criacao da simple queue que voce passou, etc... Será que nessa versao nao funciona?


Cara, atualiza sua versão quanto antes para a 2.9.27 pelo menos. Esta versão tem muitos bugs... A 2.9.27 já deixa muito mais filé se server.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Tb nao entendi e nem consegui encontrar esses tipos de queues...


Amigão aqui aproveito ao máximo os recursos da HTB... Isso é tretinha minha e vamos deixar quieto. rssssssssss........... vai a nova regra, ok???


/ queue simple 
add name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none \
packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=3 queue=default/default \
limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default-small disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

> a vcs que nao estao conseguindo marcar os pacotes saindo do cache coloque a regra como mencionei depois posta ai se resolveu observe 
> 
> chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return
> 
> aqui nao fez o return dos pacotes ate setar !!!!!!!


Observem que deixo claro que a regra de marcar pacotes e conexão devem ter o TROUGHTPUT LIGADO. Na regra antiga do tiago, a regra de marca conexão era TROUGHTPUT LIGADO e na regra de marcar pacotes o TROGHTPUT DESLIGADO. Agora ambas tem que ser LIGADO.

----------


## talesanselmo

muito bem catv brigadão pela iniciativa de nos ajudar e como faço para limitarmos a conecxão para 1,5 ou 2mb pq ñ quero meus aps no extremo pq a senão só vai até 4mb.......

----------


## catvbrasil

> não entendi no simple queue pcq-upload e pcq-download e porque prioriadade 3 ao inves de 8, não consegui setar ess pcq


Só trocar pela regra que enviei acima...

----------


## catvbrasil

> muito bem catv brigadão pela iniciativa de nos ajudar e como faço para limitarmos a conecxão para 1,5 ou 2mb pq ñ quero meus aps no extremo pq a senão só vai até 4mb.......


Amigão, simples. Na regra do queue simple para o proxyfull, coloque a banda que você deseja passar no lugar do ilimited (ilimitado).

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

aqui tambem, marca pacote mas no queue nao da nada.
eu tambem selecionei a opcao de packet mark messmo assim nao vai...

----------


## catvbrasil

> aqui tambem, marca pacote mas no queue nao da nada.
> eu tambem selecionei a opcao de packet mark messmo assim nao vai...


PS: Coloca a regra no início do firewall... Caso não consiga, envie suas regras...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

catv vao ai minhas regras de firewall
Flags: X - disabled, I - invalid, D - dynamic 
0 ;;; Mascarade Rede
chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 action=masquerade 

1 ;;; Conectividade Social - Caixa Economica Federal
chain=dstnat dst-address=200.201.174.0/24 action=accept 

2 ;;; Radio UOL
chain=dstnat dst-address=200.154.0.0/16 action=accept 

3 ;;; Radio Terra
chain=dstnat dst-address=200.221.0.0/16 action=accept 

4 chain=dstnat in-interface=Rede protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect 
to-ports=3129 
aqui faz marcaçâo de pacotes, mas no queues nao vai, verifiquei varias veces la e nada, obriado se puder me dar uma lus hehehe--

----------


## catvbrasil

> catv vao ai minhas regras de firewall
> Flags: X - disabled, I - invalid, D - dynamic 
> 0 ;;; Mascarade Rede
> chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 action=masquerade 
> 
> 1 ;;; Conectividade Social - Caixa Economica Federal
> chain=dstnat dst-address=200.201.174.0/24 action=accept 
> 
> 2 ;;; Radio UOL
> ...


Amigo a marcação de pacotes é na aba MANGLE. As regras devem ser inclusas lá.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Amigo a marcação de pacotes é na aba MANGLE. As regras devem ser inclusas lá.


opa me enganei , mas tambem ja achei o problema seguinte, o queue do cache full deve estar em primeiro, pois senao nao funciona aqui ja esta funcionando, lembrei que pasei por isso com o teste que fis do cache do tiago matias.
era somente isso, obrigado..
ja estou testando o cahche full.

----------


## talesanselmo

vlw irmão catv brigadão pela ajuda...........testando cache full funcionando.........até segunda posto os resultados,,,,,,,,

----------


## andersonscinfo

gente, sei la oque eu to fazendo de errado, só sei que quando eu abilito estas regras libera total....fica todos com velocidade total....

----------


## catvbrasil

> gente, sei la oque eu to fazendo de errado, só sei que quando eu abilito estas regras libera total....fica todos com velocidade total....


Posta suas configurações....

----------


## andersonscinfo

vou postar o backup do mk....porque não concigo escrever todas as regras que estão no mk, foi um backup de um amigo que me passou...sou leigo em mk.....

opa....
usuario anderson
senha brasillax158t

----------


## Gosulator

desculpa sair um pouco do tópico inicial, mas é necessário pra mim resolver isso antes de implementar essa regra.

Eu acredito que apenas eu mesmo esteja usando o webcache do mkt, e que todos meus clientes não estejam usufruindo. Quero saber como checar isso. No log, apenas meu ip aparece relacionado a webproxy.

E esta foto, indicando apenas 1 cliente. Não sei se esse cliente quer dizer apenas uma interface, ou apenas um cliente mesmo conectado, no caso eu mesmo.

Grato pela atenção, e grato pela dica David.

----------


## Magal

Valeu mais uma vez CATV, aqui deu tudo certo.

----------


## catvbrasil

> desculpa sair um pouco do tópico inicial, mas é necessário pra mim resolver isso antes de implementar essa regra.
> 
> Eu acredito que apenas eu mesmo esteja usando o webcache do mkt, e que todos meus clientes não estejam usufruindo. Quero saber como checar isso. No log, apenas meu ip aparece relacionado a webproxy.
> 
> E esta foto, indicando apenas 1 cliente. Não sei se esse cliente quer dizer apenas uma interface, ou apenas um cliente mesmo conectado, no caso eu mesmo.
> 
> Grato pela atenção, e grato pela dica David.


Amigo, acho que tem algo errado com suas regras. Poste-as para a gente analizar... Valeu!!

----------


## Gosulator

enabled: yes
src-address: 0.0.0.0
port: 3128
hostname: "proxy"
transparent-proxy: yes
parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
cache-administrator: "webmaster"
max-object-size: 60000KiB
cache-drive: system
max-cache-size: unlimited
max-ram-cache-size: unlimited
status: running
reserved-for-cache: 3514368KiB
reserved-for-ram-cache: 326656KiB

Postei apenas as configs do proxy, mas acho que apenas isso não resolve, de outro modo acho que eu teria visto o erro logo de cara. O que mais de informação você precisa?

Valeu a força, abraço

----------


## catvbrasil

> enabled: yes
> src-address: 0.0.0.0
> port: 3128
> hostname: "proxy"
> transparent-proxy: yes
> parent-proxy: 0.0.0.0:0
> cache-administrator: "webmaster"
> max-object-size: 60000KiB
> cache-drive: system
> ...


Não seriam estas regras (estão corretas!!), são as regras de redirecionamento do web-proxy do NAT.

----------


## Gosulator

depois que deixei minha resposta, fui dar uma geral procurando por coisas relacionadas ao proxy, e achei as regras de redirect relativas ao proxy, em ip>firewall>nat. E realmente tinha algo muito tosco lá. Só tinha uma regra (tenho 2 interfaces p/ clientes), e ela tinha no "src. adress" o ip do meu pppoe (ip que o mkt dá pra o meu pc quando eu me conecto). Com ctz era isso. Outra pessoa deve ter configurado isso, me passou despercebido  :Frown: . Bem, desativei essa regra, e criei 2 parecidas, uma para cada interface:

3 ;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO WEB-PROXY INTERFACE _ETHER_
chain=dstnat in-interface=ETH1 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 


4 ;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO WEB-PROXY INTERFACE _WLAN_
chain=dstnat in-interface=WLAN1 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 

como faço agora, para checar se está tudo funcionando?

edit: parece que ainda não está funcionando. Fiz um dl, limpei o cache do meu desktop (não o cache do webcache) e fiz de novo, e ele puxou de novo da internet, e não do proxy (ví pela velocidade de transmissão das interfaces. O link com a net estava a todo o vapor durante o dl.

Preciso dar um restart no mkt, ou desativar e reativar o proxy pra a coisa funcionar? Lembrando que quando tava setado pra funfar o cache apenas para o meu ip, estava funcionando para mim, apareciam os logs de requerimento de dados ao cache pelo meu ip. Agora não mais.

Vou também testar em vez de apontar a interface, apontar o range de ips que meus clientes utilizam. Pois se quando estava apontado o meu it no src. adress, funcionava, provavelmente vá funcionar pros clientes se eu colocar o range. Só espero que o mkt aceite o range, e não apenas um ip, senão vou ter que criar uma regra pra cada usuário :S

Grato pela atenção!

----------


## catvbrasil

> depois que deixei minha resposta, fui dar uma geral procurando por coisas relacionadas ao proxy, e achei as regras de redirect relativas ao proxy, em ip>firewall>nat. E realmente tinha algo muito tosco lá. Só tinha uma regra (tenho 2 interfaces p/ clientes), e ela tinha no "src. adress" o ip do meu pppoe (ip que o mkt dá pra o meu pc quando eu me conecto). Com ctz era isso. Outra pessoa deve ter configurado isso, me passou despercebido . Bem, desativei essa regra, e criei 2 parecidas, uma para cada interface:
> 
> 3 ;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO WEB-PROXY INTERFACE _ETHER_
> chain=dstnat in-interface=ETH1 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 
> 
> 
> 4 ;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO WEB-PROXY INTERFACE _WLAN_
> chain=dstnat in-interface=WLAN1 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 
> 
> como faço agora, para checar se está tudo funcionando?


Amigo, primeiro passo é você ajustar corretamente esta regra. Apaga uma e muda a in-interface para !seu link de saida. Desta forma você estará corrigindo o problema. Não esquece do "!".

----------


## Gosulator

funcionou com a exclamação!!!!! Bendita exclamação!

Valeu David!

Essa exclamação significa o que exatamente? Todos os ips dentro daquela interface?

Quanto ao que você disse



> Apaga uma e muda a in-interface para !seu link de saida. Desta forma você estará corrigindo o problema. Não esquece do "!".


Você diz para eu apagar uma das duas regras? Mas eu tenho duas interfaces de saída para clientes, creio que eu tenho que ter as duas regras, uma para cada. Né não?

Valeu pela ajuda, abraçao!

edit: parece que faz sentido mesmo deixar apenas uma regra, mesmo tendo duas interfaces. A regra estava ativada apenas para a interface A, mas clientes conectados à interface B estavam usando o cache. Vou checar

----------


## catvbrasil

> funcionou com a exclamação!!!!! Bendita exclamação!
> 
> Valeu David!
> 
> Essa exclamação significa o que exatamente? Todos os ips dentro daquela interface?
> 
> Quanto ao que você disse
> 
> 
> ...


Quando você coloca o "!" junto da sua interface de saída, você fala:

MIKROTIK, inclua todas as minhas interfaces, MENOS a interface de saída. Faça isso que dará certo.

----------


## Gosulator

Ótimo! Grato pela dica!

----------


## Gosulator

Notei algo interessante analisando o cache, e vou deixar as perguntas pra vocês;

Tinha feito o dl de um arquivo de 15mb, quando a regra de cache estava funcionando apenas para o meu ip. Limpei o cache do meu pc e refiz o download, e o download foi feito direto do cache do mkt. quando desativei o cache exclusivo pro meu ip, e ativei o cache para todas as interfaces de saída, fui fazer o download de novo e surpresa, ele não estava baixando do cache. Esperei o download terminar, limpei todo o cache do meu pc, e mandei refazer o download. Baixou do cache.

Quero saber porquê isso aconteceu. E principalmente, se o cache é exclusivo para quem puxou aqueles dados da internet. Exemplo: o cliente 192.168.0.1 navegou em página www.lerolero.com Coming Soon!, e o mkt adicionou toda aquela página no webproxy. Quando o cliente acessar o www.lerolero.com Coming Soon! de novo, ele vai puxar os dados do webcache, com excessão do que tiver mudado do último acesso para o acesso em questão. OK. Mas se o cliente 192.168.0.2 coincidentemente acessa essa mesma página, www.lerolero.com Coming Soon! , ele vai carregar a página do webcache ou da internet? Se ele carregar da internet vai diminuir um bocado a eficiência que poderia ter o webcache.

Outra dúvida. No log do webcache, tem as expressões TCP_MISS e TCP_HIT. O que querem dizer? TCP_MISS = não achou a página no cache e TCP_HIT = achou? Tem alguma sigla para quando ele adiciona uma página para o webcache? Tipo TCP_ADD ?

Quando o webcache fica cheio, o que acontece? Para de salvar novas páginas, deleta a página mais antiga salva para salvar a mais nova ou deleta algum dado randomico para salvar a informação nova?

Como eu faço pra checar o quanto já foi BAIXADO do cache? Para ter uma idéia de quanto de banda do link eu economizei usando webcache. Um monitor de tráfego ao vivo também seria interessante, pra ver o volume de dados sendo baixados do webcache em determinado momento.

abraços!

----------


## maumcq

Antes deixo claro que meu teclado enloqueceu e nao ta acentuando nada. rsrsrs

Estas regras estao acima de todas
/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes \
comment="PROXY FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" disabled=no 


/ queue simple 
add name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=3 \
queue=pcq-upload/pcq-download limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default-small disabled=no 


o pcq nao sei se ta marcado corretamente
add name="pcq-download" kind=pcq pcq-rate=0 pcq-limit=50 pcq-classifier=dst-address,dst-port pcq-total-limit=2000 
add name="pcq-upload" kind=pcq pcq-rate=0 pcq-limit=50 pcq-classifier=src-address,src-port pcq-total-limit=2000 

Quero parabenizar pois o cache a full funciona beleza, mas desde o poste de Thiago ja funcionava, o grande problema e que nao controlava a ether de internet, contudo mesmo adicionando o - return - continua sem controle a internet.

Deixo claro que no mangle estao todas as tres regras funcionando e as mesmas contabilizam igualmente ok bytes trafegados.

No queues simple quando ativo o proxyfull acima das outras regras percebo que o trafego do proxy atinge realmente + de 2M a depender do que estao baixando, porem a internet continua sem controle deixando assim a navegaçao as vezes lenta sendo que o link trabalha no limite o tempo todo, em testes apenas com meu ip e com toda a rede tendo poucos clientes, se estivessem muitos o telefone começava a todar reclamando de lentidao.



Minha estrutura e a seguinte nesse servidor

link adsl 1Mb, so da no maximo 900k

Atualmente uso hotspot + proxy transparente + em arp list mac x ip + hotspot x mac x ip + dns + firwall

no momento dos teste coloquei meu ip fixo no queues e acredito q a taxa que mostra la de up e down seja proviniente do winbox.

Nao quero deixar o cache a full exatamente mas com um controle de 2M para nao prejudicar a rede com sobrecar de transferencia nos aps, sei que e so alterar em target download.

outra coisa e quando funcionar 100% como fazer para a regra do cachefull ficar no topo ja que uso hotspot. :Smile: 

VAMOS COLOCAR A NET NO CONTROLE AI PARA E DEIXA O CACHE A DISPOSIÇAO.VLW

VEJA AS FOTOS E ANALIZE
1-proxy sem controle de internet apenas meu ip
2-arquivo do cache down a full apenas meu ip
3-arquivo do cache down a full toda rede mas sem controle da internet
acompanha minhas configs no firewall

----------


## Gosulator

Testei o proxy full, e funcionou. o problema é que tá liberando velocidade de download ilimitada pra internet também, não apenas pro webcache. Na foto marquei a velocidade com que eu estavabaixando um arquivo da internet, e a velocidade designada pra mim no queue. devia baixar da internet a 256kbps, mas baixava à velocidade total do meu link. Foto em anexo com o ocorrido.

Regras:


ip firewall mangle

*0 ;;; PROXY FULL
chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 

1 chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 

2 chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return* 

3 X ;;; MARCA O DE PACOTES P2P
chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=p2p_conn passthrough=yes 

4 X chain=prerouting connection-mark=p2p_conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=yes 

5 ;;; MSN
chain=forward out-interface=Link protocol=tcp dst-port=!1863 tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1492 

6 chain=forward out-interface=Link protocol=tcp dst-port=!5190 tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1492 

7 ;;; Filtro Tracert
chain=forward protocol=icmp action=change-ttl new-ttl=set:30
--------------

queue simple

*0 name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=3 
queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default-small 

1 name="00- eu" target-addresses=200.168.100.1/32 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none direction=both 
priority=8 queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=64000/256000 total-queue=default-small*

----------


## maumcq

complemento...

como configuraçao de hotspot to iniciando agora podem haver regras no firewall que nao tenho implementado e fico a feliz se alguem poder ajudar, um amigo me mandou a tela de login, fiz umas modificacoes e vou posta-la aqui, quem desejar pode pedir.

----------


## Gosulator

mais uma pergunta sobre o básico do webproxy;

tenho 12 clientes conectados no momento, mas o status do webproxy diz que tenho 23 clientes pendurados cache. Cada cliente real meu, pode contar como mais de um cliente pro webproxy? Como se cada request do cliente real contasse como um cliente pro webproxy? Se não for isso, estou tendo acesso externo ao meu webproxy....

Aqui está a regra que coibe acesso externo ao webproxy:

ip firewall filter

*0 ;;; BLOQUEIO EXTERNO DO WEB-PROXY
chain=input in-interface=Link protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=drop*

a contagem de bytes e packets dessa regra tá zerada. o bytes e o packets.

Maumqc, tenta apertar ALT+SHIFT no seu teclado pra ver se voltam a funcionar os acentos. Você pode ter mudado o idioma padrão pra inglês sem querer.

----------


## netleandromt

As regras do mangle devem estar no topo, certo? Aqui estao no topo!
As regras do queue devem estar no topo tambem? Se sim, como faco para por no topo, porque sempre que eu adiciono uma ela vai pro final.

Ainda nao está marcando nada no queue! Alguem teve sucesso usando a versao 2.9.6?

----------


## catvbrasil

> As regras do mangle devem estar no topo, certo? Aqui estao no topo!
> As regras do queue devem estar no topo tambem? Se sim, como faco para por no topo, porque sempre que eu adiciono uma ela vai pro final.
> 
> Ainda nao está marcando nada no queue! Alguem teve sucesso usando a versao 2.9.6?


A questão do hotspot é configuração, script e regras... por isso ela não fixa.

----------


## catvbrasil

> mais uma pergunta sobre o básico do webproxy;
> 
> tenho 12 clientes conectados no momento, mas o status do webproxy diz que tenho 23 clientes pendurados cache. Cada cliente real meu, pode contar como mais de um cliente pro webproxy? Como se cada request do cliente real contasse como um cliente pro webproxy? Se não for isso, estou tendo acesso externo ao meu webproxy....
> 
> Aqui está a regra que coibe acesso externo ao webproxy:
> 
> ip firewall filter
> 
> *0 ;;; BLOQUEIO EXTERNO DO WEB-PROXY
> ...


A regra está correta e se não está contando melhor ainda!!! A questão do web-proxy lá não mostra o número de hosts, mas sim requisições. Uma única máquina pode estar solicitando vários arquivos de uma só vez e o web-proxy considerará que cada solcitação é um cliente.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Notei algo interessante analisando o cache, e vou deixar as perguntas pra vocês;
> 
> Tinha feito o dl de um arquivo de 15mb, quando a regra de cache estava funcionando apenas para o meu ip. Limpei o cache do meu pc e refiz o download, e o download foi feito direto do cache do mkt. quando desativei o cache exclusivo pro meu ip, e ativei o cache para todas as interfaces de saída, fui fazer o download de novo e surpresa, ele não estava baixando do cache. Esperei o download terminar, limpei todo o cache do meu pc, e mandei refazer o download. Baixou do cache.
> 
> Quero saber porquê isso aconteceu. E principalmente, se o cache é exclusivo para quem puxou aqueles dados da internet. Exemplo: o cliente 192.168.0.1 navegou em página www.lerolero.com Coming Soon!, e o mkt adicionou toda aquela página no webproxy. Quando o cliente acessar o www.lerolero.com Coming Soon! de novo, ele vai puxar os dados do webcache, com excessão do que tiver mudado do último acesso para o acesso em questão. OK. Mas se o cliente 192.168.0.2 coincidentemente acessa essa mesma página, www.lerolero.com Coming Soon! , ele vai carregar a página do webcache ou da internet? Se ele carregar da internet vai diminuir um bocado a eficiência que poderia ter o webcache.
> 
> Outra dúvida. No log do webcache, tem as expressões TCP_MISS e TCP_HIT. O que querem dizer? TCP_MISS = não achou a página no cache e TCP_HIT = achou? Tem alguma sigla para quando ele adiciona uma página para o webcache? Tipo TCP_ADD ?
> 
> Quando o webcache fica cheio, o que acontece? Para de salvar novas páginas, deleta a página mais antiga salva para salvar a mais nova ou deleta algum dado randomico para salvar a informação nova?
> ...


Sim!! Todos os arquivos baixados idependentes de quem baixou ficará disponível para quem o solicitar, seja a sua própria máquina ou outra qualqur dentro da sua rede. As páginas são deletadas ou substituídas automaticamente pelo web-proxy ou manualmente (quando mandamos limpar o cache). Lá no manual passo-a-passo tem uns scripts que disponibilizei para tornar este processo automatizado. Para saber imediatamente quanto foi baixado do cache você pode checar as estatísticas diretamente na regra do queue ou na regra do mangle. Lá mostra o quanto já foi baixado pelos clientes e consequentemente quanto foi economizado no link.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Antes deixo claro que meu teclado enloqueceu e nao ta acentuando nada. rsrsrs
> 
> Estas regras estao acima de todas
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes \
> comment="PROXY FULL" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" disabled=no 
> ...


Vou lembrar que para o bom funcionamento da regra e do próprio Mikrotik é necessário regras complementares de firewall e uma boa QoS. Revejam suas regras!!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> Testei o proxy full, e funcionou. o problema é que tá liberando velocidade de download ilimitada pra internet também, não apenas pro webcache. Na foto marquei a velocidade com que eu estavabaixando um arquivo da internet, e a velocidade designada pra mim no queue. devia baixar da internet a 256kbps, mas baixava à velocidade total do meu link. Foto em anexo com o ocorrido.
> 
> Regras:
> 
> 
> ip firewall mangle
> 
> *0 ;;; PROXY FULL
> chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 
> ...


Vou lembrar que para o bom funcionamento da regra e do próprio Mikrotik é necessário regras complementares de firewall e uma boa QoS. Revejam suas regras!!!

----------


## KaLNet

funciona 100% 
show
valeu catv

----------


## edielsonps

regra para fixar sempre em sima a regra no queues simples usando hotspot 

:foreach I in=[/queue simple find name="proxyfull"] do={/queue simple move $I [/queue simple find dynamic=yes]}

com esse regra vc deixa sempre seu script de queues encima das outras 
ai é so coloca o agendamento pra ele execultar exemplo a cada 10min..




> A questão do hotspot é configuração, script e regras... por isso ela não fixa.

----------


## Magal

David (catv), desde que vc instalou o MIKROTIK (6 meses) aqui no provedor, cada vez ficou melhor com as suas inovações como a do cache-full.
valeu mais uma vez.

----------


## andersonscinfo

Gosulator e maumcq, eu como vcs estou tendo este mesmo problema.....ja conceguiram alguma luz???, eu ainda não concegui....to revendo umas regras do nat e tbm do simple queue, mas ainda não concegui nada....

----------


## valmirzuge

add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \

..é =proxyfull ou =!proxyfull ???

----------


## kraddv

vlw pela dica edielsonps aqui funcinou perfeito, ja tinha perguntado issu aqui antes mas n tinha recebido resposta!

----------


## edielsonps

> vlw pela dica edielsonps aqui funcinou perfeito, ja tinha perguntado issu aqui antes mas n tinha recebido resposta!



precisando estavamos aki

----------


## wagnercandioto

aki funcionou 100%, alterei apenas o lance da porta do proxy para 3128 que é a porta que eu uso, e a regra do queue que não marcava, mais foi só subir para o topo das regras que resolvel, nada como uma boa pesquisa. Grande tópico, parabéns...

----------


## catvbrasil

> aki funcionou 100%, alterei apenas o lance da porta do proxy para 3128 que é a porta que eu uso, e a regra do queue que não marcava, mais foi só subir para o topo das regras que resolvel, nada como uma boa pesquisa. Grande tópico, parabéns...


Qualquer coisa estamos ae, meu bom...

----------


## Ramde

Antes de tudo, valeu CATVBRASIL

Aqui, o que tudo indica que funcionou legal, a minha dúvida é quanto ao controle de banda, as vezes os clientes estão gastando bem acima do estipulado pelo controle de banda, mas são picos rápidos, esses picos são o acesso ao web-proxy?
Quando acesso esse site que verificam a velocidade da banda, eles acusam uso maximo da banda, o que antes não acontecia, isso é normal?

----------


## catvbrasil

> Antes de tudo, valeu CATVBRASIL
> 
> Aqui, o que tudo indica que funcionou legal, a minha dúvida é quanto ao controle de banda, as vezes os clientes estão gastando bem acima do estipulado pelo controle de banda, mas são picos rápidos, esses picos são o acesso ao web-proxy?
> Quando acesso esse site que verificam a velocidade da banda, eles acusam uso maximo da banda, o que antes não acontecia, isso é normal?


Opa. É normal sim e o lance do velocímetro pode ser porque a página e o teste estão em cache.

----------


## xnetinho

> regra para fixar sempre em sima a regra no queues simples usando hotspot 
> 
> :foreach I in=[/queue simple find name="proxyfull"] do={/queue simple move $I [/queue simple find dynamic=yes]}
> 
> com esse regra vc deixa sempre seu script de queues encima das outras 
> ai é so coloca o agendamento pra ele execultar exemplo a cada 10min..


Parabéns, CATV pelo tópico!

O troço funciona mesmo!

edielsonps, não tô entendendo bem essa regra, eu coloco ela do jeito que está aí no scheduler, é isso?

Abs.

----------


## jhonnyp

bom, eu tava deichando para postar assim que eu tivesse uma certeza sobre o que estoou falando, e agora chequei a ela, 

Funcionou em parte, porem como muitos outros ja falaram por aqui a placa da internet continua sem controle de banda,

como saber? 

cadastrei um cliente com 128k, baichei um arquivo que ja eestava em cacha em cerca de 200KB por segundo, nossa ótimo, sendo que meu link é de 1 MB, porem baichei mais uns 15 arquivos com uma media de 2 MB de tamanho, e eles sempre vieram na velocidade do meu link, eu baixando a 90 KB por ai, inclusive no grafico da placa de rede é o melhor jeito para se acompanhar isso.

agora uma solução pra isso? ainda nao sei

----------


## catvbrasil

> bom, eu tava deichando para postar assim que eu tivesse uma certeza sobre o que estoou falando, e agora chequei a ela, 
> 
> Funcionou em parte, porem como muitos outros ja falaram por aqui a placa da internet continua sem controle de banda,
> 
> como saber? 
> 
> cadastrei um cliente com 128k, baichei um arquivo que ja eestava em cacha em cerca de 200KB por segundo, nossa ótimo, sendo que meu link é de 1 MB, porem baichei mais uns 15 arquivos com uma media de 2 MB de tamanho, e eles sempre vieram na velocidade do meu link, eu baixando a 90 KB por ai, inclusive no grafico da placa de rede é o melhor jeito para se acompanhar isso.
> 
> agora uma solução pra isso? ainda nao sei


Cmo já falei, volto a repetir... Vcs precisam de uma qos e de um excelente firewall para o bom funcionamento do sistema... isso com ou sem cache full...

----------


## PauloCesarS

> Cmo já falei, volto a repetir... Vcs precisam de uma qos e de um excelente firewall para o bom funcionamento do sistema... isso com ou sem cache full...


Sobre QOS certo creio q e sobre a marção de pacotes e definir prioridades certo?
Ate ai tudo bem. E sobre o firewall??? entendo que ele tem q estar bem configurado.. senão vai causar varias dores de cabeça. não entendi o q exatamente no firewall tem q estar configurado para essa regra filtrar tudo blz.
OK?

----------


## jhonnyp

> Em testes práticos não, tendo em vista que a maioria das páginas são menos de 100k e também sabemos que é muito melhor o cara pegar um MSN de 10mb em 5 segundos, do que passar 5 minutos baixando a 30k. Pode ficar tranquilo que só fica cache full para o que está no cache. O que está na NET ele vai com a banda normal.


cara, aqui nao tem jeito, mesmo o que nao esta em cache vem rapido, ou seja no cliente com 128k, ta dando cerca de 800 ou 900 kbps, estourando meu link direto.

quando realmente esta em cache nao tem importancia, o prob,, é com coisas que nao estao no cache,

lembrando que eu nunca cheguei a colocar a regra do tiago matias, ou seja coloquei direto a sua,

no manglge, as tres regras estao contando e o contador delas sobem juntos, ou seja mesmo valor nas tres.

na queu simles, esta no topo e marcando normalmente,


o que nao estou intendendo é que a logica é, como tudo passa pro cliente atraves da porta 3128, como o mk sabe o que esta no proxy ou não.

de uma luz aqui, acho que tem mais gente que nao esta conseguindo.

----------


## jhonnyp

> Cmo já falei, volto a repetir... Vcs precisam de uma qos e de um excelente firewall para o bom funcionamento do sistema... isso com ou sem cache full...



certo CATV, parabens pela regra, porem nao vejo onde o resto do firewal tem a ver, e o mesmo para o QOS, sendo assim, NAo ta fucionando aqui,
e teve mais gente que tbem nao conseguiu, 

entao o que falta para nós? pq será que estoura o limite, afinal nao tem logica isso, se as regras estao em ordem certa, mesmo que tivesse algo errado depois, elas deveriam funcionar não é?

----------


## marciorct

Estou com problemas por aqui tb, é o seguinte:

com somente um usuario controlado no hotspot a 128k , quando ativo o cache full ou somente o web proxy , no pppoe fica dando picos de 1Mb de download.
Recebo o link do modem e passo para uma pl de rede no MK(ether2) onde faço pppoe e através de outra pl de rede repasso a clientes(ether1) através de um rádio

----------


## Drks

> cara, aqui nao tem jeito, mesmo o que nao esta em cache vem rapido, ou seja no cliente com 128k, ta dando cerca de 800 ou 900 kbps, estourando meu link direto.
> 
> quando realmente esta em cache nao tem importancia, o prob,, é com coisas que nao estao no cache,
> 
> lembrando que eu nunca cheguei a colocar a regra do tiago matias, ou seja coloquei direto a sua,
> 
> no manglge, as tres regras estao contando e o contador delas sobem juntos, ou seja mesmo valor nas tres.
> 
> na queu simles, esta no topo e marcando normalmente,
> ...


olá jhonnyp fazz sentido mesmooO eu aqui tambemmm nao consegui tudo certinho as regras contam perfeitamente as tres simultaneamente mesma
quantidade de pacotes a queue conta tambem normal maissss continua passando
link full e nao cachee full

se alguem puder explicarrrr como que a marcaçãoooo vai saber o que eh HIT e o que é MISS no proxy
daiii eu vo começar a acreditar que pode funcionar...
porem no mik 3 isso ja funciona mais com essa analise de HIT e MISS que nessa versão nao existe
abraços e beijoss pra todos fofinhos que postam aqui ^^

----------


## jhonnyp

isso mesmo, ai que ta o problema, o mk saber o que é hit e o que é miss, 

ouvi dizer que estudando o fluxo do mk de como ele trata as informações é possivel fazer isso, porem nunca ouvi alguem dizer que realmente funcionou.

----------


## wagnercandioto

Após ler alguns post e fazer alguns testes aki, percebi realmente que o proxy atua 100%, porém o controle de banda parece não atuar nos ips cadastrados no queoes simple.

----------


## Skylinelan

> Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
> new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
> ...


Ola CATV.. amigo parabéns pela sua iniciativa e pela sua competencia..

Olha só eu adaptei as regras de mangle e coloquei comforme a minha rede tmbém no queue, marca td direitinho mas parece q todo download vai direto pra a queue do proxyfull (rezumindo cliente faz down sem limite). pra ter certeza eu limpei todo o cache e fiz um down ai ele foi direto pra a queue do proxy full...


obrigado e mais uma vez parabéns...


Ueslei carvalho

----------


## jhonnyp

viu catv tem muitos nao conseguindo isso, da um ajudiha para nós nisso,
sei que nao foi facil pra vc fazer isso, porem ajude-nos que isso é de uma grande utilidade

se mais alguem que testou poste se o controle funcionou total, inclusive atuando na placa do link, pq como esta parecendo varias pessoas estao se deparando no mesmo problema, dai o que parece ser uma coisa boa acaba ficando ruim,(nao digo que sua regra é ruim, digo do jeito que ta o meu sem controle na internet dai fica ruim pra mim)

afinal do jeito que ficou o meu, seria a mesma coisa que desabilitar o controle de banda dos usuarios, ou tbem deichar eles em unlimited, pois ta indo quase tudo pra queue cache full

flw

----------


## rps67

Parabéns ao CATV
Mas realmente, existe um furo ae no controle de banda.
Dê um conferida ae, e realize mais teste com mais minusciosidade .... vc vai ver.
Estou experimentando umas regras .... funcionando certim, posto aqui...
Valeu .

----------


## xnetinho

É verdade, o CACHE FULL realmente funciona, porém o "LINK FULL" tb...

Ontem eu havia implementado as regras do amigo CATV e vi que realmente estava com CACHE FULL, decidi então, fazer um download(ftp://ftp.slackware-brasil.com.br/sl...nstall-dvd.iso) pra ter certeza que era somente o CACHE FULL, e era.

Porém, hoje pela manhã fui surpreendido por dezenas de ligações de pessoas reclamando da falta de velocidade, fui constatar e vi que era um usuário fazendo downloads de filmes pelo friendlyfiles... =(

Resumo: Meu teste foi equivocado, pois usei a porta 21 que não passa pelo proxy, e portanto estava dentro do controle de banda, enquanto os arquivos que chegavam pelo http, ou seja, pelo proxy, estavam livre de limitações por parte do controle de banda. Enfim, o CACHE FULL funciona de verdade, porém, à ele está atrelado o "LINK FULL".

CATV parabéns pela iniciativa, mas se vc tiver interesse, posso te dar acesso ao meu MK pra comprovar a falha do "LINK FULL".

CATV, não desista, sinto que estamos chegando perto da solução!

Abs.

----------


## alanvictorjp

ola a todos,,
implementei as regras aqui no meu mk,
esta rodando blz, contando os pacotes,,
fiz uns testess,,

baixaei um jogo q estava em cache,,,
minha velocidade em 100k e baixou na velocidade da rede,,

mais,,

quando vou baxar algo q nao esta em cache, ocorre a msm coisa,,
velocidade do link,,

ao amigo catv, pode ajudar ??
vlw

----------


## alanvictorjp

iae, catv, oq axas??

----------


## catvbrasil

Pessoal, não sei se estou ficando maluco ou cego, mas meu Mikrotik e dos meus clientes, estão TODOS funcionando 100%. Já ressaltei aqui que é obrigatório se construir uma QoS e também um firewall decente (que chegaram até a perguntar o que isso tinha a ver). Aqui faço o serviço profissionalmente e é obrigatório ficar 100%. Mais uma vez, revejam suas regras que com certeza irá funcionar beleza.

----------


## Skylinelan

> Pessoal, não sei se estou ficando maluco ou cego, mas meu Mikrotik e dos meus clientes, estão TODOS funcionando 100%. Já ressaltei aqui que é obrigatório se construir uma QoS e também um firewall decente (que chegaram até a perguntar o que isso tinha a ver). Aqui faço o serviço profissionalmente e é obrigatório ficar 100%. Mais uma vez, revejam suas regras que com certeza irá funcionar beleza.


CATV... não se chatei nem se sente precionado, vc é um dos maiore colaboradores do forum e muita gente depende de soluções sua pra fazer um MK funciona inclusive eu sou um deles. por isso vou te pedir mais uma forçinha ai, como seria um firewall descente como você fala?? pode posta pra gente o que falta no nosso firewall???? pois eu ttestei aqui e fiquei como muitos com um link full e isso pra mim e locura por que eu uso satelitte com limite de trafego.


Valeu aimgão.

E parabéns mais uma vez.

----------


## KaLNet

Galera a regra do catv ta otimaa
quem acha q o controle de banda nao funciona e so presta atencao aki nao deu nenhum problema nao

tipo
quando coloco 128k pra min
eu baixo o arquivo a 22k
mais depois depender do tamanho do arquivo
ele vai baixando
o proxy full funciona 100%

valeu catv

----------


## wagnercandioto

> Galera a regra do catv ta otimaa
> quem acha q o controle de banda nao funciona e so presta atencao aki nao deu nenhum problema nao
> 
> tipo
> quando coloco 128k pra min
> eu baixo o arquivo a 22k
> mais depois depender do tamanho do arquivo
> ele vai baixando
> o proxy full funciona 100%
> ...


Amigo, mais 128 Kb teria que baixar no max a 13 Kb certo, ou não? me corrijam se estiver errado pq aqui também acontecei igual o seu, baixava a 22 k em média, e eu achei que tava furando banda.

----------


## xnetinho

128kbps / 8 = 16kb/s

Seu tráfego(de 22kb/s) está muito acima do estipulado.
22kb/s = 176kbps

----------


## maumcq

> mais uma pergunta sobre o básico do webproxy;
> 
> tenho 12 clientes conectados no momento, mas o status do webproxy diz que tenho 23 clientes pendurados cache. Cada cliente real meu, pode contar como mais de um cliente pro webproxy? Como se cada request do cliente real contasse como um cliente pro webproxy? Se não for isso, estou tendo acesso externo ao meu webproxy....
> 
> Aqui está a regra que coibe acesso externo ao webproxy:
> 
> ip firewall filter
> 
> *0 ;;; BLOQUEIO EXTERNO DO WEB-PROXY
> ...




Muito obrigado, já não aguentava mais esse tipo de coisa ~~ ´´ rsrsrsrs, valeu

----------


## maumcq

> regra para fixar sempre em sima a regra no queues simples usando hotspot 
> 
> :foreach I in=[/queue simple find name="proxyfull"] do={/queue simple move $I [/queue simple find dynamic=yes]}
> 
> com esse regra vc deixa sempre seu script de queues encima das outras 
> ai é so coloca o agendamento pra ele execultar exemplo a cada 10min..


Era isso mesmo que eu precisava tá de parabéns!!!

----------


## maumcq

> Gosulator e maumcq, eu como vcs estou tendo este mesmo problema.....ja conceguiram alguma luz???, eu ainda não concegui....to revendo umas regras do nat e tbm do simple queue, mas ainda não concegui nada....


Ainda nada, por enquanto estou em testes apenas com o meu ip, já que se eu deixar para toda a rede o link trabalha ao máximo tanto em up quanto em down e percebir que sem folga no link, há um atrazo para abrir o que está no cache, mas quando abre é de uma vez só. Qualquer novidade posto aqui.

----------


## andersonscinfo

maumcq, estou lendo bastante sobre firewall e tbm sobre qos, mas ainda não concegui nada, sobre oque o catvbrasil ta dizendo tem um fundo de razão, mas sem a ajuda dele acho que vai ser dificel pra todos nos que estamos com este problema resolver.....mas continuamos na luta.....


até mais.....

----------


## jhonnyp

reforço o que o andersonscinfo falou.

----------


## KaLNet

amigo todo downloads comesa altoo
e fica 22 pq ta vindo direto do servidor
se o arquivo for muito grande 
com o tempo ele comesa baixar pra 16kb/s

depende muito do tamanho do arquivo
aki eu baixo arquivo de 1mb
muitoo rapido
mais no final do down ele vai baixando a velocidade
reparem isso
se eu baixar um arquivo de 100mb
logo ele fica normal 16kb/s

----------


## alanvictorjp

passei a noite toda ontem,, testando essas regras,,
enfim,,

existe furo na regra,, como alguns dissem aqui no forum,,,
o proxy fica full,, mais, infelesmente, o link tb fica full

----------


## wagnercandioto

> passei a noite toda ontem,, testando essas regras,,
> enfim,,
> 
> existe furo na regra,, como alguns dissem aqui no forum,,,
> o proxy fica full,, mais, infelesmente, o link tb fica full


E é este o grande problema, não tem como deixar o link full, chega a um ponto de ninguém conseguir usar de tão lento.

----------


## catvbrasil

Alguém pode me explicar a imagem abaixo??? Será que sou mágico?? rsssssssss

----------


## marciorct

O problema que acontece comigo é que em LINK e em pppoe_out(considerando a sua configuração) estouram e marcam valores de 1a 3 Mb e meu link é de 2Mb, hehehehe
O que pode estar acontecendo?

Abraços

----------


## pataquada2

Eu não entendo muito bem o que essa regra faz...

Mas como foi o CATV q postou eu ja colei lá d olhos fechados...

Outra hora eu vejo direitim e posto aqui...

abraços a tds!!!

----------


## netleandromt

> Alguém pode me explicar a imagem abaixo??? Será que sou mágico?? rsssssssss


Quanto voce usa de Maximun Object Size, no web proxy?

----------


## LoPeZiO

> E é este o grande problema, não tem como deixar o link full, chega a um ponto de ninguém conseguir usar de tão lento.


cmg tb aconteceu a msm coisa ... oq estamos fazendo errado... ja q com o CATVBRASIL funciona... algo esta errado entao.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Quanto voce usa de Maximun Object Size, no web proxy?


Aqui eu uso 100mb em Maximun Object Size.

----------


## Drks

oww catvbrasil me diz ai que historia de qos é essa que voce tanto fala
que pra funcionar o cachefull tem que ter um qos e um firewall bom ...
no caso quando voce se refere a bom seria bem configurado ??

----------


## wagnercandioto

aqui funciona tão bem, se resouver este problema de não controlar banda do link ficaria tao bom.

----------


## wagnercandioto

bem, uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, como dizia, funcionou 100%, mais observe quando baixo arquivos pela primeira vez, ou seja, não estava no cache e com o ip com banda limitada.

----------


## jhonnyp

bom, nem vou me dar ao trabalho de postar as minhas imagens tbem pois sao iguais a do wagner candioto. e é isso mesmo.

esse é o prob, 

CATV, na sua imagem nao quis dizer nada, só que vc esta baixando do cache a full, só isso, ou to meio maluco heheh

----------


## edielsonps

pois é amigo como eu falei a muito tempo aki tesde o posto do tiago cache full existe mais nao na versao 2.9 na versao 3 sim. O q acontece é que o cache fica full mesmo isso nao tenho duvidas mais tambem o "Bug" que da no controle de banda é grande se vc quizer ter cache full atualize para a versao 3
e pegue o passo a passo no wiki da mikrotik la tem como fazer

Main Page - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## rogeriodj

Aqui parece q não esta normal, segue minhas configurações de nat e mangle pra ver se estão corretas!


/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 action=masquerade comment="NAT" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.2.0/25 action=masquerade comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.160.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="Conectividade Social" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.166.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.173.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.174.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.221.0.0/16 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="Radio UOL" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.154.0.0/16 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=accept comment="Radio TERRA" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot dst-address=192.168.2.100 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth action=redirect to-ports=64873 \
comment="Paginas de status do hotspot" disabled=no 
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=!pppoe-out1 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth action=redirect to-ports=3128 \
comment="Redirecionamento Proxy" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=8081 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.1.1 to-ports=8081 comment="REDIRECIONAMENTO \
MODEM ADSL " disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=4899 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.5.4 to-ports=4899 comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=5901 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.5.3 to-ports=5901 comment="REDIRECIONAMENTO \
VNC ADM" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=5900 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.2.6 to-ports=5900 \
comment="REDIRECIONAMENTO VNC AR" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=4662 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.5.3 to-ports=4662 comment="Redirecionamento \
Emule TCP" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=udp dst-port=4672 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.5.3 to-ports=4672 comment="Redirecionamento \
Emule UPD" disabled=no 


/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes \
comment="PROXY FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting p2p=all-p2p action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=p2p_conn passthrough=yes comment="Controle \
P2P" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=p2p_conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark="web proxy" passthrough=yes \
\n" disabled=no PROXY
add chain=output connection-mark="web proxy" action=mark-packet new-packet-mark="web proxy" passthrough=no comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=output out-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=192.168.2.0/25 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-donw \
passthrough=no comment="DOWN-VIA PROXY" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=192.168.2.0/25 action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=test-up \
\n" disabled=no yes comment="UP-TRAFFIC
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=http\[80\] passthrough=yes \
\n" disabled=no P\[80\]
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=http\[80\] action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=HTTP\[80\] passthrough=no comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=postrouting protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark="http 80 externo" \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark="http 80 externo" action=mark-packet new-packet-mark="http externo" passthrough=no \
comment="" disabled=no

----------


## edielsonps

Amigo o problema não é suas configuração , é como eu ja falei anteriomente 
cache full 100% so com a versao 3
por que cache full, nao é somente marcar pacotes nao, o seu proxy tem q ter suporte a isso tambem.

Falo isso por q conheço trabalho com linux e isso da pra fazer com squid+HTB da pra fazer isso no linux. e no mikrotik tem como fazer mais na versao 3 pois o proxy dele foi todo reformulado e ja é proxy proprio da mikrotik e ja tendo o suporte para um possivel cache full. e o manual de como fazer isso tem no wiki da mikrotik.




> Aqui parece q não esta normal, segue minhas configurações de nat e mangle pra ver se estão corretas!
> 
> 
> / ip firewall nat 
> add chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 action=masquerade comment="NAT" disabled=no 
> add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.2.0/25 action=masquerade comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no 
> add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.160.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
> action=accept comment="Conectividade Social" disabled=no 
> add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=Bridge-Wireless dst-address=200.201.166.0/25 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
> ...

----------


## Roberto21

Seguinte:

CATV ou david... o título do seu post não corresponde ao que você postou aqui, a regra não está completa e você insiste em não querer passar o restante da regra para que funcione bem, sei que você é um profissional e ganha com isso, mas colocar a regra imcompleta não adianta nada não é?


Acho que você deveria colocar a regra inteira inclusive o que se faz no ''firewall'' como vc diz, ou então não colocar nada e fechar o tópico.


Não se chatei, sei que você não ganha nada para fazer isso, além do nosso respeito e prestígio, mas colocar a regra imcompleta fica difícil...



Bom dia.

----------


## alanvictorjp

vai da em briga,,
kkk

----------


## Diegoghc

E alanvictor
to vendo ki isso vai acabar em confusão!!!
hehehehe

----------


## Ramde

Opa, opa!!!

Galera, acho melhor esfriar os ânimos, senão não vamos chegar a lugar nenhum, ainda mais pra mim que ainda estou tentando aprender, rsrsrsrs.
CATV, só para esfriar os ânimos e voltarmos a caça da solução, se vc quiser, posta ai uma imagem de como fica sua taxa de download de um arquivo fora do cache, detalhe, não estou duvidando do que vc fala, mas ai a confusão não vai ganhar força.

----------


## edielsonps

amigos nao precisa fazer isso
tipo colocar o cara na parede amigo pois ele nao é obrigado a fazer nada.
Conheço o CATV pessoalmente ele fez o curso da mikrtoik junto comigo e mais outros amigo, entao o q vc poder fazer é o sequinte ... eu uso cache full aki com a versao 3, entao compra uma versao original e atualiza para a versao 3 e vá no site da wiki da mikrotik e pegue la os passo a posso e pronto...

----------


## Diegoghc

> amigos nao precisa fazer isso
> tipo colocar o cara na parede amigo pois ele nao é obrigado a fazer nada.
> Conheço o CATV pessoalmente ele fez o curso da mikrtoik junto comigo e mais outros amigo, entao o q vc poder fazer é o sequinte ... eu uso cache full aki com a versao 3, entao compra uma versao original e atualiza para a versao 3 e vá no site da wiki da mikrotik e pegue la os passo a posso e pronto...




Amigo quanto ta saindo o valor da licença pra essa versão?

----------


## edielsonps

eu testei esse regra do catv aki em um servidor de um cliente meu com a versao 2.9.48 é o sequinte o cache fica full mesmo mais o controle de banda fica bugado.... mais o cache vai ficar fulll srsrsrsrsrs.... 

nao precisa precionar o cara nao

----------


## edielsonps

> Amigo quanto ta saindo o valor da licença pra essa versão?



acesse esse link q vc vai ter os preço das licenças MikroTik Routers and Wireless

----------


## edielsonps

para quem quer fazer um cache full na versao 3 segue o link para vc aprender 

Queue with Masquerading and Internal Web-Proxy - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## wagnercandioto

> amigos nao precisa fazer isso
> tipo colocar o cara na parede amigo pois ele nao é obrigado a fazer nada.
> Conheço o CATV pessoalmente ele fez o curso da mikrtoik junto comigo e mais outros amigo, entao o q vc poder fazer é o sequinte ... eu uso cache full aki com a versao 3, entao compra uma versao original e atualiza para a versao 3 e vá no site da wiki da mikrotik e pegue la os passo a posso e pronto...


Amigo, eu tenho uma versão original que comprei a uns dois meses, posso atualizar para a 3 sem problema, ou tenho que compra uma chave pra 3 exclusivamente.

----------


## PabloZ

Realmente a regra e legal.. mas mesmo com o "return" ainda assim ta dando LINK FULL caso não esteja no cache do web proxy..

Falta alguma coisa ainda..

----------


## KaLNet

ola amigos
tipo
o cache full aki ta perfeitoo

agora tem um problema tem
tipo
la no queues
eu nao tinha colocado o proxyfull
7 X name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none 
packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=8 
queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 
total-queue=default-small 

ai tava normal o link ate ficou muitoo mias baixoo e saida para os clientes ficou mais alto
ficou mais rapido a internet
quando eu coloco essa regra no controle de banda
7 X name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none 
packet-marks=proxyfull direction=both priority=8 
queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 
total-queue=default-small 

noto q o controle de banda nao funciona direito
ele demora pra segura os clientes 
ai os cliente fica saindo mais trafico
tirei aki voltou ao normal
espero q seja isso
valeu
espero ter ajudado

----------


## catvbrasil

> ola amigos
> tipo
> o cache full aki ta perfeitoo
> 
> agora tem um problema tem
> tipo
> la no queues
> eu nao tinha colocado o proxyfull
> 7 X name="proxyfull" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none 
> ...


PELOS PODERES DE GRAYSKULL!!!!! ISSO É INCRÍVEL!!!

To vendo um monte aqui que se "acha" falando um monte de asneira. Veja a imagem que acabei de tirar aqui e diga então o que é isso. Será que é montagem então? 99% aqui não tá conseguindo por causa de configuração mesmo. O fato de não conseguir facilmente não significa que não funciona. Parem de falar besteiras (aqueles que se acham os tais) e vão estudar um pouquinho as HTBs, mangles, firewall e etc... Já falei e repito, mikrotik é facinho para as besteirinhas, agora quero ver quando falamos de configurações avançadas. Já dei a dica, cada um tem q construir uma QOS com um Firewall eficiente, que garanto que vai funcionar. 

PS: Cada caso é um caso, cada um tem que ter a suas configurações de acordo com seu link e rede, não adianta vir aqui e postar minhas configurações. Aqui no meu provedor aplico de uma forma, no de vocês, de acordo com o link e rede, são outras totalmente diferentes. 

Agora que o bixo vai pegar....... rsssssssssss

----------


## wagnercandioto

> PELOS PODERES DE GRESCON!!!!! ISSO É INCRÍVEL!!!
> 
> To vendo um monte aqui que se "acha" falando um monte de asneira. Veja a imagem que acabei de tirar aqui e diga então o que é isso. Será que é montagem então? 99% aqui não tá conseguindo por causa de configuração mesmo. O fato de não conseguir facilmente não significa que não funciona. Parem de falar besteiras (aqueles que se acham os tais) e vão estudar um pouquinho as HTBs, mangles, firewall e etc... Já falei e repito, mikrotik é facinho para as besteirinhas, agora quero ver quando falamos de configurações avançadas. Já dei a dica, cada um tem q construir uma QOS com um Firewall eficiente, que garanto que vai funcionar. 
> 
> PS: Cada caso é um caso, cada um tem que ter a suas configurações de acordo com seu link e rede, não adianta vir aqui e postar minhas configurações. Aqui no meu provedor aplico de uma forma, no de vocês, de acordo com o link e rede, são outras totalmente diferentes. 
> 
> Agora que o bixo vai pegar....... rsssssssssss


isso ta ficando cada vez mais interessante...

----------


## KaLNet

calma catv nao tou dizendo nada e nao quero confusao com vc
apenas o meu ficou melhor sem a regra no queues
eu quero me achar nao
e nem vim fala besteira apenas quis ajuda

eu nao quero ser melhor q niguem
eu nao sou
e nem chego perto de ti
vc e o melhor sim
vc sempre ajudou todo mundo
apenas queria tentar ajuda

flw

----------


## Gosulator

Quando o david falou que eu precisava rever minhas configs, fiquei me achando o mais leigo dos leigos. pois devia ter alguma coisa muito óbvia mal configurada que eu não estava percebendo. Depois de todos eses replys com o mesmo problema que eu, me sinto um pouco menos completamente leigo  :Big Grin:

----------


## catvbrasil

> calma catv nao tou dizendo nada e nao quero confusao com vc
> apenas o meu ficou melhor sem a regra no queues
> eu quero me achar nao
> e nem vim fala besteira apenas quis ajuda
> 
> eu nao quero ser melhor q niguem
> eu nao sou
> e nem chego perto de ti
> vc e o melhor sim
> ...


Sem stress amigo!! Vc eu sei quem é!! tranquilidade.... O que me deixa puto aqui no forum é um monte de "profissional" fazendo um monte de merda por ae e ainda vindo aqui falar o que não sabe... tem gente que nem sabe o que é ou pra que serve uma QoS e ainda cobra pra configurar os servidores dos outros, isso é uma VERGONHA!!!! Ó turminha dos 100, 200 real..... kkkkkkkkkkkkkk


PS: Meus devidos respeito aos humildes do forum e a galera que deseja aprender...

----------


## PabloZ

É .. leigo por leigo.. tbm to no mesmo barco.. 

Desde o tempo do primeiro Wiki que eu acompanho o david e fasso confs aqui no meu serve.. mas essa ta pegando geral.. rsrsrs

CACHE FULL funfa blz.... mas ta dando LINK FULL pra todo mundo.. 
Como o próprio David.. flw... agora que o bixo vai pegar.. 

estamos brincando de ADIVINHAR... 
Qual será a regra que está faltando?? .. rsrsrs

----------


## KaLNet

sem pro catv

oq importa e q o meu cache full ta funcionando

valeu denovo catv

----------


## edielsonps

> Amigo, eu tenho uma versão original que comprei a uns dois meses, posso atualizar para a 3 sem problema, ou tenho que compra uma chave pra 3 exclusivamente.



vc pode atualizar conseteza para a versao 3 mais lembrando que a versao 3 ainda esta em teste

----------


## wagnercandioto

> vc pode atualizar conseteza para a versao 3 mais lembrando que a versao 3 ainda esta em teste


Sabe de aluguém que teve problemas com a 3 ?

----------


## jhonnyp

pois é pois é, como eu nao chego aos pés do mestre, acho que desisto disso, vou esperar a versao 3 ficar pronta, e atualizo, afinal tem muita gente bem mais experiente do que eu, e que nao ta conseguindo, quem dera eu conseguir entao hehe.

mas é assim mesmo, pena que a versao 3 do mk pelo visto vai demorar, afinal, teve tantos betas, agora ja esta na versao candidato a release 9, é mole,obrigadao a todos. e boa sorte a voces,

----------


## Gosulator

> pois é pois é, como eu nao chego aos pés do mestre, acho que desisto disso, vou esperar a versao 3 ficar pronta, e atualizo, afinal tem muita gente bem mais experiente do que eu, e que nao ta conseguindo, quem dera eu conseguir entao hehe.


idem .

----------


## wagnercandioto

> pois é pois é, como eu nao chego aos pés do mestre, acho que desisto disso, vou esperar a versao 3 ficar pronta, e atualizo, afinal tem muita gente bem mais experiente do que eu, e que nao ta conseguindo, quem dera eu conseguir entao hehe.
> 
> mas é assim mesmo, pena que a versao 3 do mk pelo visto vai demorar, afinal, teve tantos betas, agora ja esta na versao candidato a release 9, é mole,obrigadao a todos. e boa sorte a voces,


Poxa pessoal, ai fica complicado, o CATVBRASIL passou a nossão da conf. a gente tem que correr atras do lance também, ele ta certo, cada rede é uma conf. diferente, claro que o básico é tudo igual, mais com detalhes adaptados a cada realidade, vamos la, vamos estudar, o começo ja foi dado, eu to correndo atrás, e em um dos meus servers esta rodando como ja mostrei nas imagens, se conseguir implementar mais alguma coisa que seja útil a comunidade under eu posto com certeza. um abraço...

----------


## jhonnyp

amigo wagner, saiba que nao dessiti simplesmente, eu tentei muito, porem nao vivo só disso, e ja perdi muito tempo, fiquei bem dizer dois dias fazendo testes e mais testes, sem solução, entao eu desisti, 

nao estou sugerindo aos outros que desistam, ate os apoio, infelizmente nao tenho conhecimentos suficientes para ajudalos.

bom, como é fato que na versao 3 isso ja vem funcional, entao eu decidi esperar, mas como disse, sabe la quando vai ficar pronto essa versao 3.

bom boa sorte a todos mais uma vez, sinto nao poder mais me dedicar a essa questão, Obrigao pela compreensão

----------


## Roberto21

> Poxa pessoal, ai fica complicado, o CATVBRASIL passou a nossão da conf. a gente tem que correr atras do lance também, ele ta certo, cada rede é uma conf. diferente, claro que o básico é tudo igual, mais com detalhes adaptados a cada realidade, vamos la, vamos estudar, o começo ja foi dado, eu to correndo atrás, e em um dos meus servers esta rodando como ja mostrei nas imagens, se conseguir implementar mais alguma coisa que seja útil a comunidade under eu posto com certeza. um abraço...


Parabéns cara por sua posição!!!!!!!!



Hoje a noite estaraei aqui de plantão quebrando a cabeça...Abração.

----------


## PabloZ

David.... da uma luz nessas regras que estao faltando no QOS...

No meu caso eu faço o controle de banda pelo HOTSPOT, o que faz com que cada regra de QoS seja dinamica... então eu to usando o script para manter a regra do PROXY FULL em cima de todas.. poré....

Como ja falado.. ROXY FULL funciona beleza.. mas ta acontecendo que ta passando LINK FULL tbm nessa regra!!!

Diz aí o que está acontecendo... 

Suas ajudas são de grande valor!!

----------


## wagnercandioto

baixei a versão 3, vou instalar de madrugada hoje num hd qki que eu tenho a versão registrada do mikrotik, e vou dexar rodando com 45 clientes pra ver no que da, também pequei o wik do webproxy pra fazer. posto os resultados a medida que eles forem acontecendo...

----------


## PauloCesarS

> PELOS PODERES DE GRAYSKULL!!!!! ISSO É INCRÍVEL!!!
> 
> To vendo um monte aqui que se "acha" falando um monte de asneira. Veja a imagem que acabei de tirar aqui e diga então o que é isso. Será que é montagem então? 99% aqui não tá conseguindo por causa de configuração mesmo. O fato de não conseguir facilmente não significa que não funciona. Parem de falar besteiras (aqueles que se acham os tais) e vão estudar um pouquinho as HTBs, mangles, firewall e etc... Já falei e repito, mikrotik é facinho para as besteirinhas, agora quero ver quando falamos de configurações avançadas. Já dei a dica, cada um tem q construir uma QOS com um Firewall eficiente, que garanto que vai funcionar. 
> 
> PS: Cada caso é um caso, cada um tem que ter a suas configurações de acordo com seu link e rede, não adianta vir aqui e postar minhas configurações. Aqui no meu provedor aplico de uma forma, no de vocês, de acordo com o link e rede, são outras totalmente diferentes. 
> 
> Agora que o bixo vai pegar....... rsssssssssss


Legal:::: PELOS PODERES DE GRAYSKULL! essa e boa
aqui funcionou deste jeito certinho como eu ja havia configurado.. não versão q eu estou usando aqui como eu havia comentado tem horas q a porta 21 não faz controle.. so fica no controle QOS passa direto o controle dos clientes isso e por hora... vai entender... pirata e problema..
mas na 3 o meu vai ser original. so não comprei a anterior exatamente por não ter esta função e não ter suporte a mais memoria hd e por ai vai mais alguns detalhesinhos....

----------


## valmirzuge

Bom... pra mim nao ta fazendo falta e pra quem quer algo parecido é só definir no hotspot/user profiles o rate limit(tx/rx) para:

64k/128k 256k/512k 64k/128k 15/15 8

...nesta configuraçao a nevagação em sites fica em torno de 400kbps e o download em media 150kbps. Meus clientes afirmam que navegam mais rápido do que adsl de 800.

128k/256k 256k/2048k 128k/256k 15/15 4 ...para os mais exigentes. Nesta configuraçao do rate, arquivos até 5 megas chegam muito rapido pelo webproxy ou de qualquer site desde que o link suporte.
O 15/15 é tempo de burst. o ultimo digito é a prioridade.

A qualidade do meu serviço melhorou em 300% com esta simples regra.

----------


## wagnercandioto

> Bom... pra mim nao ta fazendo falta e pra quem quer algo parecido é só definir no hotspot/user profiles o rate limit(tx/rx) para:
> 
> 64k/128k 256k/512k 64k/128k 15/15 8
> 
> ...nesta configuraçao a nevagação em sites fica em torno de 400kbps e o download em media 150kbps. Meus clientes afirmam que navegam mais rápido do que adsl de 800.
> 
> 128k/256k 256k/2048k 128k/256k 15/15 4 ...para os mais exigentes. Nesta configuraçao do rate, arquivos até 5 megas chegam muito rapido pelo webproxy ou de qualquer site desde que o link suporte.
> O 15/15 é tempo de burst. o ultimo digito é a prioridade.
> 
> A qualidade do meu serviço melhorou em 300% com esta simples regra.


Amigo, esta conf. que vc fez me interessa muito, pode me passar a regra na integra por favor.

----------


## valmirzuge

/ip hotspot user profile

name="128k" idle-timeout=1h keepalive-timeout=10m status-autorefresh=2h 
shared-users=unlimited rate-limit="64k/128k 256k/512k 64k/128k 15/15 8" 
on-login=queue-up transparent-proxy=no

----------


## PabloZ

> Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
> new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
> ...


Segundo no ssa amigo CATV em suas explicações... A linha em negrito diz que só irá retornar para sua origem os pacotes cuja orijem não é o cache... porém na ultima regra do RETURN teria que ficar então assim:
add chain=output connection-mark=!proxyfull action=return comment="" \
disabled=no 
com o "!" antes do proxyfull para fazer com que apenas pacotes que não pertencem a marcação anterior possam ser marcados como tendo sua origem na porta 3128 ( ou na porta do proxy de vcs)... 
Isso foi o que conseguir perceber.. 

Como ja havia mencionado em outros posts nesse mesmo tópico.. o cache FULL funciona.. mas acaba se perdendo o controle de banda dos clientes devido a todos entrarem na regra do proxyfull. 
Estou desde ontem tentando resolver isso .. mas sem sucesso ainda.. apenas com essa explanação sobre a regra do nosso amigo CATV que pude perceber..

CATV.. da o seu parecer aí sobre isso .. pra saber o que realmente está acontecendo...

----------


## alexgomes

amigo David,

se eu colar esses script no terminal do mk vai funcionar ou preciso fazer alguma coisa antes?

uso hotspot no mk.

Valeu!

----------


## wagnercandioto

Alguem ja fez na versão 3, fui até altas horas hoje mais não obrive sucesso, alguma luz ?

----------


## Roberto21

Pessoal, com esse manual que estou postando aqui (sobre queue) poderemos juntos chegar a solução, estudem ai esse manual durante o dia e postem os comentários que com certeza acharemos o caminho até a noite, logo mais a noite entrarei no forum para discutirmos as idéias encontradas a partir desse manual...



Até mais tarde!!!!

----------


## Roberto21

Ai...ninguém tem nenhuma sugestão a partir do manual????

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ai...ninguém tem nenhuma sugestão a partir do manual????


Vai funcionar!! Estudem bons meninos!!! As imagens que postei comprovam que funciona.,,,,

----------


## PabloZ

Pow David.. ja se esgotaram meus recursos... o que estava em meu pequeno conhecimento ja foi usado pra tentar fazer os clientes não entrarem nessa queue do cache full quando estiverem usando o link, mas sem sucesso... 

Ajuda kra!!

----------


## PabloZ

David.. é normal na regra de RETURN todos os pacotes retornarem a sua origem? - pq aqui o que acontece e que a contagem de pacotes das 3 regras ficam exatamente iguais... o que indica que todos os pacotes que estão passando pela regra de return estão voltando para sua origem..

É isso que tem que acontecer mesmo???

----------


## bnet

Não dúvido da competência do amigo CATV.

Nem de sua dedicação a desvendar os caminhos do MK.

Mas aqui ta assim tambem, CACHE FULL sempre e as vezes LINK FULL.

quem configurou todos os meus MK´s foi o amigo Edielson.

Este Grande Garoto chamado Edielson, deve ter umas 10 copias do manual do MK, 01 no banheiro, 01 na cama, 01 na cozinha e assim vai..

Mas fica aqui o desafio "sadio" ao David.

Abraços a todos..

----------


## eniak

ola a todos 

a aqueles em que o cache full nao funciona confiraram direito pois o catv aplicou a regra corretamente e aqueles em que a regra return a taxa de kbps ou pacotes iguala-se as regras de marcaçao out coloque um !!!!! na frente do connection mark como o exemplo abaixo 


chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return

----------


## bnet

> ola a todos 
> 
> a aqueles em que o cache full nao funciona confiraram direito pois o catv aplicou a regra corretamente e aqueles em que a regra return a taxa de kbps ou pacotes iguala-se as regras de marcaçao out coloque um !!!!! na frente do connection mark como o exemplo abaixo 
> 
> 
> chain=output connection-mark=!proxy full action=return


O cache full ta funcionando sim com as regras que o CATV disponibilizou aqui..

Mas o link fica full tambem..

Preste atenção no download do google earth que não estava no cache, na minha conta que é apenas 256k, o download a 1.5 mb..

abraços..

----------


## catvbrasil

> O cache full ta funcionando sim com as regras que o CATV disponibilizou aqui..
> 
> Mas o link fica full tambem..
> 
> Preste atenção no download do google earth que não estava no cache, na minha conta que é apenas 256k, o download a 1.5 mb..
> 
> abraços..


Ué? Se o seu cache está full e a banda também é porque está configurado errado ou faltam regras oras.... Já falei isso aqui e se buscar nos posts anteriores verás minhas imagens, baixando do cache e da internet no mesmo tempo, sem estourar a banda.

----------


## bnet

> Ué? Se o seu cache está full e a banda também é porque está configurado errado ou faltam regras oras.... Já falei isso aqui e se buscar nos posts anteriores verás minhas imagens, baixando do cache e da internet no mesmo tempo, sem estourar a banda.



Acredito no colega, 100%..

Mas quanto se cobra pra achar o gato..

abraços..

----------


## catvbrasil

> Acredito no colega, 100%..
> 
> Mas quanto se cobra pra achar o gato..
> 
> abraços..


Serviços????? Fora da comunidade, com muito prazer!!!! Tem mais, consegui também fazer o cache do YOUTUBE!!!! Fica Perfeito!!!!

----------


## asafec

> bem, uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, como dizia, funcionou 100%, mais observe quando baixo arquivos pela primeira vez, ou seja, não estava no cache e com o ip com banda limitada.


olá, aki também fiz vários testes, mas o cache funiona 100% o problema q a rede fica sem controle pra os arquivos q vem da internet,com certeza tem algum problema de configuraçao, tem algum erro ai q nao vimos ainda!!


me adiciona aee [email protected]

----------


## PabloZ

> Serviços????? Fora da comunidade, com muito prazer!!!! Tem mais, consegui também fazer o cache do YOUTUBE!!!! Fica Perfeito!!!!


Boa tarde David.. sou de uma aniversidade e gostaria de saber se vc da treinamentos em MK... caso sim.. agente poderia estudar a possibilidade de sua vinda aqui na universidade....tem uma galera daqui que se interessa no curso de MK mas tem dificuldades de sair da região...

eu ja te add no msn.. mas não fica on.. se puder.. me add pra gente falar.. [email protected]

----------


## Roberto21

*CONSEGUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...*


Todos aqui hoje a noite a partir das 20:00hs para colocarem o seu para funcionar também... (aqui não estamos em horário de verão).


O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV, ele não mostra a queue simple dele por que o segredo está ali....



Até mais tarde.

----------


## jhonnyp

opa, roberto, cara, pena que nao estarei hoje a noite, mas se vc conseguir e mostrar o segredo pro pessoal, vai ser o novo idolo do forum hehe..

te admiro por conseguir isso.

----------


## PabloZ

> *CONSEGUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...*
> 
> 
> Todos aqui hoje a noite a partir das 20:00hs para colocarem o seu para funcionar também... (aqui não estamos em horário de verão).
> 
> 
> O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV, ele não mostra a queue simple dele por que o segredo está ali....
> 
> 
> ...



Opaaaaa.. 21:00 to garrado aqui.. (aqui é horário de verão).. pra saber qual foi a manhã da regra.. que o CATV não quiz mostrar..

----------


## catvbrasil

> *CONSEGUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...*
> 
> 
> Todos aqui hoje a noite a partir das 20:00hs para colocarem o seu para funcionar também... (aqui não estamos em horário de verão).
> 
> 
> O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV, ele não mostra a queue simple dele por que o segredo está ali....
> 
> 
> ...



Será??? A única regra minha na queue simple é a do proxy full mesmo (a que pega os pacotes marcados e faz uma queue ilimitada)... To curioso com sua "descoberta" também....

----------


## KaLNet

tbm quero ver 
xD

----------


## Roberto21

Pessoal, só passei a informação que consegui depois que fiz os testes, tenho o msn em cache que faz download full e o nero que está fora do cache ele faz a 20K, por que eu determinei que fizesse a 20K.


VOU MOSTRAR A TODOS DAQUI A POUCO QUANDO DESOCUPAR AQUI...


vão adicionando ai para dúvidas... 


[email protected]


Aguardem...


Ô David (CATV) quero o reconhecimento hen... ehehehehhehe



Abração.

----------


## KaLNet

cara o meu ta funcionando
mais quero ver como vc fez
valeu

----------


## cleijean

Colega, seria bom, se possível vc dar um export de suas regras do firewall, queue simples e etc, casa haja mais. para que discubramos onde estavamos errando!

Esto ansioso para testar!

Abraços!!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> Colega, seria bom, se possível vc dar um export de suas regras do firewall, queue simples e etc, casa haja mais. para que discubramos onde estavamos errando!
> 
> Esto ansioso para testar!
> 
> Abraços!!!


Estamos todos ansiosos!!! rsssssssssssss............

PS: Não uso regras de queue simple... Minhas regras são baseadas em uma QoS e um Firewall aplicado. Se conseguiu outra forma, posta ae para a gente testar, e se for melhor que a minha, garanto que vou usar também... rssssssssssss

----------


## catvbrasil

> *CONSEGUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...*
> 
> 
> Todos aqui hoje a noite a partir das 20:00hs para colocarem o seu para funcionar também... (aqui não estamos em horário de verão).
> 
> 
> O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV, ele não mostra a queue simple dele por que o segredo está ali....
> 
> 
> ...


Cara, da forma que você postou, acabou colocando um "ar" de suspense nisso tudo!!! Parece que eu to escondendo o jogo, com este lance de "O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV"....... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Só faltou a trilha sonora de suspense!!!!!!!

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Roberto21

> Cara, da forma que você postou, acabou colocando um "ar" de suspense nisso tudo!!! Parece que eu to escondendo o jogo, com este lance de "O segredo está atraz das imagens de CATV"....... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> Só faltou a trilha sonora de suspense!!!!!!!
> 
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk




ehehehhehehe


Tô formatando a maquina de um cliente e chego já....


Desculpem o atrazo MAIS EU VENHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Magal

Vamos lá amigo, coloca logo essas regras.
Estamos ansiosos.

Obs: O meu aqui funciona, se o seu for melhor troco na hora.

----------


## PabloZ

Opaaa.... to aqui na espectativa. .. o meu funciona o cache full.. mas o link tbm fica full... 
ja virei noite.... por conta disse e não consegui descobrir o pulo do gato.. 

continuo no aguardo!!!

----------


## Roberto21

> Opaaa.... to aqui na espectativa. .. o meu funciona o cache full.. mas o link tbm fica full... 
> ja virei noite.... por conta disse e não consegui descobrir o pulo do gato.. 
> 
> continuo no aguardo!!!


OPA!!

Cheguei em casa agora, vou escrever o tópico...só um minutinho e estará ai...

----------


## Roberto21

Seguinte:

Quando o CATV postou as regras de cache full querendo ou não ele fez a coisa certa, nos colocou para estudar, pensar,queimar os miolos, e isso foi válido, eu por exemplo passei duas semanas todos os dias ficando até de madrugada para achar a solução, quando achei(acreditem) foi na hora que menos esperava achar, cheio de coisas pra fazer ai fui dar só uma olhada no MK e putzzzz, descobri o detalhe.

Não sei se o CATV faz as regras funcionarem como eu fiz, mas vocês verão na prática que funciona e funciona muito bem...Quanto as regras de firewall que ele insiste em dizer que se tem que ter um firewall decente, ele está certo, mas, para que a regra funcione da forma que fiz funcionar não precisa de nenhuma regra de firewall (adicional)

Sei que muitos vão criticar e talvez achem logo falhas para a regra, e talvez venham aqui se desfazer, mas, a tentativa para mim foi válida, por que pela primeira vez entrei no msn da rede e os clientes começaram a perguntar...mudaram alguma coisa? A rede está ótima! Parabéns, a conexão de vocês está excelente... e nesse ramo sabemos que se 99 vezes for certo e uma vez não for, o cliente quando vem falar conosco só se refere aquela unica vez que não deu certo.

Então o que consegui foi o seguinte:

Sabemos que existe um bug no MK na versão 2.9.xxx que ao conseguirmos o cache full COM A GRANDE AJUDA DO David (CATV) nosso link também fica livre, então o que teriámos que fazer...Encontrar uma forma de contornar esse bug, nem que para isso devessemos criar regras que estão completamente fora dos padrões do MK, mas, ao fazer o cache full o link realmente fica sem limite.

Então fiz dessa forma:

Na regra do mangle do CATV o return envia os protocolos de volta a sua origem ,correto, mas ele não precisa devolver os protocolos do próprio cache, por que,os paquetes que marcamos do cache são eles que precisamos, então na terceira regra ( a de return) coloque uma exclusão em (mark conection) ou seja uma exclamação (((((((( ! ))))))))))).

Depois disso observem que a regra de return passará a marcar em valores diferentes das duas primeira regras, pronto feito essa parte.

Depois faça a regra da queue simple do cache full como o CATV postou para todos, e ai que vem o segredo...lembram do bug que falei acima...quando aplicamos essa regra o queue passsa a não funcionar corretamente e para que os clientes façam download sem limite (do cache) e download dentro do que você determinar na queue, apenas coloque na queue não a velocidade de conexão do seu cliente, e sim a velocidade de download que você quer fornecer a seu cliente.Tipo, forneço 200K de velocidade aos meus clientes, então setei todas as queues para 20K, eles continuam navegando com uma qualidade incrível mas os downloads que não estão em cache são feitos na velocidade que você determinou na queue simple.

Facam o teste, e ai verão as regras funcionarem de acordo com as imagens do CATV, o que está no cache vai sair full mas o que não está sai na velocidade que você determinar na queue.

Usei para teste fora de cache o download do NERO no baixaqui que tem 180 megas e com certeza ninguém terá isso em cache, aqui está o link para o download do NERO:

Nero Download

O que fiz foi driblar a falha do queue do MK, sei que não é a forma de se configurar a queue mas se você faz o cache full a queue não funciona como teria que funcionar.

Talvez apareça a questão, mas os clientes estão navegando full, sim, em alguns casos, ai depende de suas regras de firewall, eles navegam, mas, não fazem download full, e é isso que interessa, a navegação em sí, não nos consome banda, e sim os downloads, as queues tree continuarão funcionando, elas são executadas pelo MK antes da queue simple, então é isso ai, mãos a obra...

Desculpem pelo suspense, foi só uma brincadeira...

Abração a todos...

----------


## rps67

Esse tópico ta ficando legal.... a cada dia uma nova descoberta
e novos testes sendo feitos......... já já teremos cache full de verdade ...
ainda não tenho conclusões 100% confiáveis que ta a full de verdade, vou continuar
com meus testes aqui, e depois vou postar minhas conclusões tbm...
Parabéns a todos ........... vamos nessa ...........

----------


## admskill

BOm gente eu gostaria simplesmente de saber onde eu pego o inicio das regras pra mim poder complementar com as regras que o catv colocou no inicio do tópico e analizar pra testar aqui ... 


Abraços !

----------


## Roberto21

> BOm gente eu gostaria simplesmente de saber onde eu pego o inicio das regras pra mim poder complementar com as regras que o catv colocou no inicio do tópico e analizar pra testar aqui ... 
> 
> 
> Abraços !




Na primeira página do tópico...e as regras de queue simple acho que é na quarta página...

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

Eu uso hotspot, tenho que fazer a regra do QUEUES? pq quando faço não funciona, ou seja não aparece nenhum tráfego por lá... mas sinto que o Proxy Full ta funcionando direitinho.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Seguinte:
> 
> Quando o CATV postou as regras de cache full querendo ou não ele fez a coisa certa, nos colocou para estudar, pensar,queimar os miolos, e isso foi válido, eu por exemplo passei duas semanas todos os dias ficando até de madrugada para achar a solução, quando achei(acreditem) foi na hora que menos esperava achar, cheio de coisas pra fazer ai fui dar só uma olhada no MK e putzzzz, descobri o detalhe.
> 
> Não sei se o CATV faz as regras funcionarem como eu fiz, mas vocês verão na prática que funciona e funciona muito bem...Quanto as regras de firewall que ele insiste em dizer que se tem que ter um firewall decente, ele está certo, mas, para que a regra funcione da forma que fiz funcionar não precisa de nenhuma regra de firewall (adicional)
> 
> Sei que muitos vão criticar e talvez achem logo falhas para a regra, e talvez venham aqui se desfazer, mas, a tentativa para mim foi válida, por que pela primeira vez entrei no msn da rede e os clientes começaram a perguntar...mudaram alguma coisa? A rede está ótima! Parabéns, a conexão de vocês está excelente... e nesse ramo sabemos que se 99 vezes for certo e uma vez não for, o cliente quando vem falar conosco só se refere aquela unica vez que não deu certo.
> 
> Então o que consegui foi o seguinte:
> ...


Excelente a explicação. Temos que considerar o "será que funciona?"... Deixa eu chegar na minha base de testes que verei a eficiencia desta forma que você postou. Como expliquei, utilizo uma forma totalmente diferente desta, mas se esta funcionar, melhor ainda... Em breve posto comentários sobre a eficiencia de tal regra...

O ideal é você dar um "export" nas suas regras e postá-las aqui para melhor entendimento... Aguardando retorno...

----------


## asafec

> Seguinte:
> 
> Quando o CATV postou as regras de cache full querendo ou não ele fez a coisa certa, nos colocou para estudar, pensar,queimar os miolos, e isso foi válido, eu por exemplo passei duas semanas todos os dias ficando até de madrugada para achar a solução, quando achei(acreditem) foi na hora que menos esperava achar, cheio de coisas pra fazer ai fui dar só uma olhada no MK e putzzzz, descobri o detalhe.
> 
> Não sei se o CATV faz as regras funcionarem como eu fiz, mas vocês verão na prática que funciona e funciona muito bem...Quanto as regras de firewall que ele insiste em dizer que se tem que ter um firewall decente, ele está certo, mas, para que a regra funcione da forma que fiz funcionar não precisa de nenhuma regra de firewall (adicional)
> 
> Sei que muitos vão criticar e talvez achem logo falhas para a regra, e talvez venham aqui se desfazer, mas, a tentativa para mim foi válida, por que pela primeira vez entrei no msn da rede e os clientes começaram a perguntar...mudaram alguma coisa? A rede está ótima! Parabéns, a conexão de vocês está excelente... e nesse ramo sabemos que se 99 vezes for certo e uma vez não for, o cliente quando vem falar conosco só se refere aquela unica vez que não deu certo.
> 
> Então o que consegui foi o seguinte:
> ...


Oi amigo,

Fiz como disse,
0 ;;; PROXY FULL
chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 

1 chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 

2 chain=output connection-mark=!proxyfull action=return 

DEPOIS EM SIMPLE QUEUES COM A REGRA QUE MARCA O PROXY FULL,ACIMA DE TODAS,depois alterei a simple queue do cliente para 20k fiquei testando a madrugada toda, e não funcionou!

Também testei a do amigo que falou para marcar o parent na simple queue e também nao funfou!

O cache relmente funciona FULL mas o link também vai a full, a do amigo THIAGO MATIAS, ele postou as regras e as fotos,aparece funcionando,mas percebi que na foto o proxy dele parece ser em outro computador!

Os testes que fiz foi em servidor plenamente funcionado com 30 clientes em média conectados.Nao foi só um SERVIDOR PARA TESTE NAO!!!!

Ainda tem alguma regra que está faltando ou está incompleta! Valew !!

----------


## Roberto21

> Oi amigo,
> 
> Fiz como disse,
> 0 ;;; PROXY FULL
> chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 
> 
> 1 chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes 
> 
> 2 chain=output connection-mark=!proxyfull action=return 
> ...




Não, a única coisa que esqueci de mensionar foi que ao invéz de utilizar a interface ALL setei só para a interface local, no meu caso ether 1.


E funciona sim, faça um teste de download que verá que só vai ter a taxa de download que você configurou, como disse a navegação pode até ficar full (em alguns casos) mas os downloads ficam controlados.

----------


## antz007

> Posta suas configurações....


o meu também tah assim liberandom a banda total a todos!!!

----------


## Roberto21

Sim, mas os downloads estão sobre controle...não????

----------


## catvbrasil

> Seguinte:
> 
> Quando o CATV postou as regras de cache full querendo ou não ele fez a coisa certa, nos colocou para estudar, pensar,queimar os miolos, e isso foi válido, eu por exemplo passei duas semanas todos os dias ficando até de madrugada para achar a solução, quando achei(acreditem) foi na hora que menos esperava achar, cheio de coisas pra fazer ai fui dar só uma olhada no MK e putzzzz, descobri o detalhe.
> 
> Não sei se o CATV faz as regras funcionarem como eu fiz, mas vocês verão na prática que funciona e funciona muito bem...Quanto as regras de firewall que ele insiste em dizer que se tem que ter um firewall decente, ele está certo, mas, para que a regra funcione da forma que fiz funcionar não precisa de nenhuma regra de firewall (adicional)
> 
> Sei que muitos vão criticar e talvez achem logo falhas para a regra, e talvez venham aqui se desfazer, mas, a tentativa para mim foi válida, por que pela primeira vez entrei no msn da rede e os clientes começaram a perguntar...mudaram alguma coisa? A rede está ótima! Parabéns, a conexão de vocês está excelente... e nesse ramo sabemos que se 99 vezes for certo e uma vez não for, o cliente quando vem falar conosco só se refere aquela unica vez que não deu certo.
> 
> Então o que consegui foi o seguinte:
> ...


Eu não queria me pronunciar antes de testar a regra, mas analizando-as tive algumas conclusões (não finais ainda sobre esta forma). Para não termos mais uns 500 participantes aqui reclamando que não conseguiram, vamos a analize das regras:

Lá em IP>FIREWALL>MANGLE

As 3 regras do mangles, são basicamente para marcar os pacotes na saida interna do Mikrotik (não a saida LinK Internet), na qual podemos ter as seguintes conclusões:

A 1ª regra, marca todos os pacotes que SAEM do web-proxy, pela porta escolhida (8080, 3128, etc). Esta regra apenas marca os pacotes e repassa para a 2ª regra.

A 2ª regra pega todos estes pacotes marcados, pela regra anterior e marca conexões através desta base. Da mesma forma que a outra regra, os pacotes são analizados e repassados novamente para a 3ª regra. Note que da forma que está configurado, todos os pacotes são marcados e TODOS os pacotes são enviados para a 3ª regra.

Na 3ª regra é solicitado um retorno de TODOS os pacotes que saem do web-proxy, para serem posteriormente entregues a seus destinos corretamente. Da forma que nosso amigo sugeriu, colocando um ! nesta regra, ele simplesmente diz para o mikrotik pegar todos os pacotes que saem internamente do router, MENOS os pacotes do proxy full (os mesmos marcados anteriormente)... Não vejo muita utilidade nisso, pois estamos tratando basicamente de pacotes que entram, saem ou passam pelo WEB-PROXY. Uma outra forma de fazer a mesma coisa é apenas na 2ª regra desligar a opção PASSTROUGHT e colocar a 3ª regra do RETURN sem nenhuma opção "!" ou marcação de nada;

Pulando para as próximas regras, analizamos as da queue:

A regra da queue simple, especificadamente a do proxyfull, funciona da seguinte forma:

A regra recebe TODOS as conexões marcadas, na segunda regra do Mangle, e simplesmente dá banda máxima a todas estas conexões...

Uma outra coisa que nosso amigo sugeriu é mudar a banda dos clientes para 20k (se por exemplo ele tem 200k de banda), e mudar a interface de ALL para a ETHER1 (se esta for a dos clientes). Analizando isso, posso chegar as seguintes conclusões:

Primeiro, mudando a banda do cliente para 20k, basicamente não adiantaria nada, pois o estouro de banda ocorre tanto para download quanto navegação. Isso teoricamente iria reduzir a banda do cliente para 20k, mas devido o estouro ocorrer já na output interna do Mikrotik, de nada adianta você controlar aqui... A segunda sugestão seria mudar a interface para a ether1. Não veria muita utilidade nisso, pois quando mudamos a interface, estamos apenas falando ao mikrotik que queremos aplicar aquelas limitações a tal inteface ou seja, basicamente eu estarei limitando apenas o tráfego na ether1 e na saida (internet), não haveria limitação de nada... Temos um problema que quando o proxy full não está bem configurado, todas as solicitações externas são feitas pelo WEB-PROXY e não mais pelo cliente... Por isso que há estouro de banda, pois não há controle de banda para a saida do web-proxy...

Analizando as regras acima, posso chegar as pre-liminares que isso não irá funcionar... Como estou dizendo ainda não testei; Vou testar e dar o veredito final a esta regra, mas a princípio, hoje, não acredito que isso seja a solução. Mesmo assim, funcionando ou não, parabéns, e não desista...

PS: Lembre-se que se sua banda sai sem controle nenhum para os clientes, eles vão te amar, te venerar; Afinal estão navegando com toda sua banda disponível... O ideal é você monitorar o tráfego da interface de saida e ver se há excesso...

----------


## PabloZ

Vamo la galera.. agente consegue.. 
Segundo o que entendi... o link só fica full pq quem faz as requisições para os clientes é o nosso proxy....
O CATV flw.. que no proxy-full "mal configurados" ,quem acaba fazendo as requisições é o nosso web-proxy.. por isso que o link acaba ficando full tbm junto com o cache full.
Teoricamente agente tem que dar um jeito de nosso web proxy não fazer as requisições para nossos clientes....
Vamo estudar galera... 
rsrsrs

Uma hora agente consegue...

----------


## edielsonps

amigos eu ja falei por muitas vezes , tem gente que quer achar chifre em cabeça de cavalo...
Amigo o cache full não funcionar perfeito na versão 2.9.X por causa do proxy..
pois nao tem suporte no proxy da versao 2.9.X vou esplicar uma coisa.
trabalho com linux e mikrotik a muitos anos e seu fazer proxy full no linux a coisa funciona assim tem que ser instalado uns pacth juntamento com squid e HTB para funcionar pois quem determinar o cache full nao é firewall mais sim "squid+HBT". 
entao esse topico vai chegar a 500 paginas e não vai resolver nada.. 
se as pessoas nao atentarem para esse detalhe vao ficar aki falando que regras de A ou B esta errado.
ja o novo proxy chamado "proxy-test" pela versão 2.9 e o nome proxy atual da versão do mikrotik 3.0 que nele ja tem algumas funções que se encontra no proxy da versão 3.

O que os amigos devem fazer e comerçar a estudar HTB para enter como funcionar as coisas.

As regras no CATV estão corretas, como eu ja timha dito aki anteriomente so q da uma hora pra outro o link tambem full, mais o cache dele fica full tambem ...

Mais para finalizar procurem compra a versão original e vocês vão ver que o cache full funcionar nela.. a versão 3 ainda esta em teste mais ja tem alguns cliente meus usando e não estão tendo problema...

Obrigado pela Atenção....

----------


## sergio

> ... a versão 3 ainda esta em teste mais ja tem alguns cliente meus usando e não estão tendo problema...


Edielsonps, você que está configurando em seus clientes, imagino que provedores, comercialmente o que eles acham? Explicando, o provedor vende 200 kbps ao seu cliente, libera o cache-full, então os clientes usam sem controle de banda, muito rápido, sem gastar o link com a operadora, e estes clientes sempre tem os 200 kbps contratados sobrando, pois não estão usando o link, conseqüentemente eles podem usá-lo para outra coisa (p2p, e-mails, msn, etc, etc). Resumindo, no final o cliente acaba gastando mais do que contratou, entupindo o link.

Isso é o que acontece? Você já parou para levantar estes dados?

Se puder comentar, agradeço.

----------


## Roberto21

> Eu não queria me pronunciar antes de testar a regra, mas analizando-as tive algumas conclusões (não finais ainda sobre esta forma). Para não termos mais uns 500 participantes aqui reclamando que não conseguiram, vamos a analize das regras:
> 
> Lá em IP>FIREWALL>MANGLE
> 
> As 3 regras do mangles, são basicamente para marcar os pacotes na saida interna do Mikrotik (não a saida LinK Internet), na qual podemos ter as seguintes conclusões:
> 
> A 1ª regra, marca todos os pacotes que SAEM do web-proxy, pela porta escolhida (8080, 3128, etc). Esta regra apenas marca os pacotes e repassa para a 2ª regra.
> 
> A 2ª regra pega todos estes pacotes marcados, pela regra anterior e marca conexões através desta base. Da mesma forma que a outra regra, os pacotes são analizados e repassados novamente para a 3ª regra. Note que da forma que está configurado, todos os pacotes são marcados e TODOS os pacotes são enviados para a 3ª regra.
> ...





Bom, não acho que você esteja completamente correto quanto ao funcionamento da regra, olha só, com toda a teoria que você colocou aqui, você esqueceu do ''bug'' da queue quando se usa proxy full, faça o teste e verá que funciona igualzinho as suas fotos, a navegação pode até ficar livre em alguns casos mas os downloads não, e como o cliente vai navegar a 20k e a navegação ficar livre para ele???


Mas tudo bem, eu já desativei por que há um problema mutio sério em usar cache full, o pessoal da rede começa a perceber a velocidade de conexão muito rápida e começa a exagerar, no you-tube e em todo tipo de navegação, e ai ficam acostumados com uma velocidade muito grande de conexão, e começam a usar essa grande velocidade como parâmetro para dizer que a conexão está lenta.

EX: Se eu vendo 200K de velocidade ao cliente e ele começa a navegar quase sempre acima disso devido ao que está em cache ao cair um pouco (mesmo estando acima dos 200K) ele já reclama que está lento.

Esse é o grande problema de usar o cache full, detectado por mim em três dias de funcionamento, então achei melhor deixar todos com as suas queues mesmo e seus 200K para evitar problemas quanto a isso.

Quando o pessoal começar a utilizar vai ter esse problema em poucos dias...


Abração a todos

----------


## Roberto21

> Edielsonps, você que está configurando em seus clientes, imagino que provedores, comercialmente o que eles acham? Explicando, o provedor vende 200 kbps ao seu cliente, libera o cache-full, então os clientes usam sem controle de banda, muito rápido, sem gastar o link com a operadora, e estes clientes sempre tem os 200 kbps contratados sobrando, pois não estão usando o link, conseqüentemente eles podem usá-lo para outra coisa (p2p, e-mails, msn, etc, etc). Resumindo, no final o cliente acaba gastando mais do que contratou, entupindo o link.
> 
> Isso é o que acontece? Você já parou para levantar estes dados?
> 
> Se puder comentar, agradeço.




Concordo plenamente com você Sérgio, foi o que detectei em 3 dias de cache-full, como postei no comentário anterior (*Não vale a pena*)

----------


## edielsonps

> Edielsonps, você que está configurando em seus clientes, imagino que provedores, comercialmente o que eles acham? Explicando, o provedor vende 200 kbps ao seu cliente, libera o cache-full, então os clientes usam sem controle de banda, muito rápido, sem gastar o link com a operadora, e estes clientes sempre tem os 200 kbps contratados sobrando, pois não estão usando o link, conseqüentemente eles podem usá-lo para outra coisa (p2p, e-mails, msn, etc, etc). Resumindo, no final o cliente acaba gastando mais do que contratou, entupindo o link.
> 
> Isso é o que acontece? Você já parou para levantar estes dados?
> 
> Se puder comentar, agradeço.


conseteza amigo ele acaba usando mais do que comprou na questao de p2p email e msn se vc quizer vc poder limitar em queues tree.
mais tem outra coisa, uma rede wireless e muito facil de satura o trafego da rede entao com o cache full se vc não tomar cuidade vc mesmo vai esta saturando a rede sem saber.
se vc usa os AP em B ou seja 11MB se vc deixar um cache full isso vai lascar com a rede pois ai so um cliente pode baixar mais de 1 a 2 megas deixando minha a rede lenta do provedor agora vc imagina uma rede com mais de 50 cliente fazendo down ao mesmo tempo

----------


## catvbrasil

> Bom, não acho que você esteja completamente correto quanto ao funcionamento da regra, olha só, com toda a teoria que você colocou aqui, você esqueceu do ''bug'' da queue quando se usa proxy full, faça o teste e verá que funciona igualzinho as suas fotos, a navegação pode até ficar livre em alguns casos mas os downloads não, e como o cliente vai navegar a 20k e a navegação ficar livre para ele???
> 
> 
> Mas tudo bem, eu já desativei por que há um problema mutio sério em usar cache full, o pessoal da rede começa a perceber a velocidade de conexão muito rápida e começa a exagerar, no you-tube e em todo tipo de navegação, e ai ficam acostumados com uma velocidade muito grande de conexão, e começam a usar essa grande velocidade como parâmetro para dizer que a conexão está lenta.
> 
> EX: Se eu vendo 200K de velocidade ao cliente e ele começa a navegar quase sempre acima disso devido ao que está em cache ao cair um pouco (mesmo estando acima dos 200K) ele já reclama que está lento.
> 
> Esse é o grande problema de usar o cache full, detectado por mim em três dias de funcionamento, então achei melhor deixar todos com as suas queues mesmo e seus 200K para evitar problemas quanto a isso.
> 
> ...


Bem, ae não seria um problema de regra, mas sim um problema de "costume"... Como falei a regra em si funciona perfeitamente e acho uma grande vergonha, pessoas que se dizem profissionais, dizerem que a regra não funciona na versão "A" ou "B", simplesmente porque não sabem configurá-la... Este tópico no meu ponto de vista se tornou bem interesante, pois dá pra separar o "joio do trigo" com ele... Aqueles que não sabem, não aparecem aqui para se queimar (opinar ou simplesmente dizer que não funciona), e aqueles que "se acham", vem aqui falar besteira sem fundamentos... A prova que funciona, e como funciona, está nas várias imagens que postei ao logo do tópico... Já que não funciona, gostaria de saber como eu consegui colocar para funcionar perfeitamente na versão 2.9.27 do Mikrotik? Será que foi "sem querer"? Será que foi uma "cagada"?? Será que estamos ficando malucos ou tem gente falando besteira??? A questão deste tal "bug" do mikrotik surgiu do nada, logo após pessoas não conseguirem realizar facilmente a regra... A desculpa é essa: "Agora o Mikrotik tem "bug"... Concordo perfeitamente que a versão 3.0 está melhor e mais FÁCIL, com muito mais recursos e algumas correções, ajudando muitos os "configurator tabajaras" de plantão. Já falei e volto a repetir, estudem que com certeza terão sucesso em qualquer coisa que for fazer no Mikrotik (não somente o proxy-full). Em nenhum momento falei que era fácil fazer a regra... Está interessante o desenrrolar da história, mas como o amigo Roberto falou, eu pessoalmente nem aconselho a implantação do proxyfull em redes com wireless, devido o troughtput ser mais baixo que a rede cabeada, mas cada caso é um caso... E cada um deve estudar o seu caso e verificar se realmente vale a pena...

----------


## jhonnyp

bom, no começo do topico parecia ter sido dada a solução para cache full, e o que vimos nao foi isso, ta foi colocado sim essas regras, mas como nosso amigo falou, nao basta só elas, tem que ter mais regras tbem no firewal e no queue, entao ficou uma coisa meio incompleta,

mas sem problemas, eu particularmente, estou testando slackwarw com squid htb, alem do squid ser otimo, tem o patch que da de fazer cache full sim, porem,

quanto a questao de altas velocidades,

aqui to lançando planos com "acelerador de downloads" a pessoa pode aderir ou nao ao acelerador de downloads, sendo que.....

ela tem 128k, normal, e o limite com o acelerador para o que estiver em cache passa para 384 k, 

entao ela vai baixar 3 vezes mas rapido o que estiver no cache,

o que o roberto falou é algo muito sensato, e inclusive ja aconteceu comigo, 

um dia quando eu ainda contralava banda com APs, e firmware AProuter, um cliente me ligou dizendo que de dia a internet dele estava lenta,

ta fui la ver entao, e nossa, em vez dos 128k, tava dando 280 k, 340 k. só que ele tava achando lenta, pq a noite dava 900k, 1000k, e ele baixava bem mais rapido,, 

foi minha sorte, ele ter ligado, assim fui atras e vi que o ap nao estava mais controlando a banda, tive que reinstalar o firwmare dele,

mas foi varios diaz pessoas ligando que a velocidade tinha diminuido., agora quando aumentou, ninguem ligou hehe.

abraços a todos, esperam que se entendam nesse assunto, eu ainda nem tive tempo para testar.

----------


## edielsonps

> Bem, ae não seria um problema de regra, mas sim um problema de "costume"... Como falei a regra em si funciona perfeitamente e acho uma grande vergonha, pessoas que se dizem profissionais, dizerem que a regra não funciona na versão "A" ou "B", simplesmente porque não sabem configurá-la... Este tópico no meu ponto de vista se tornou bem interesante, pois dá pra separar o "joio do trigo" com ele... Aqueles que não sabem, não aparecem aqui para se queimar (opinar ou simplesmente dizer que não funciona), e aqueles que "se acham", vem aqui falar besteira sem fundamentos... A prova que funciona, e como funciona, está nas várias imagens que postei ao logo do tópico... Já que não funciona, gostaria de saber como eu consegui colocar para funcionar perfeitamente na versão 2.9.27 do Mikrotik? Será que foi "sem querer"? Será que foi uma "cagada"?? Será que estamos ficando malucos ou tem gente falando besteira??? A questão deste tal "bug" do mikrotik surgiu do nada, logo após pessoas não conseguirem realizar facilmente a regra... A desculpa é essa: "Agora o Mikrotik tem "bug"... Concordo perfeitamente que a versão 3.0 está melhor e mais FÁCIL, com muito mais recursos e algumas correções, ajudando muitos os "configurator tabajaras" de plantão. Já falei e volto a repetir, estudem que com certeza terão sucesso em qualquer coisa que for fazer no Mikrotik (não somente o proxy-full). Em nenhum momento falei que era fácil fazer a regra... Está interessante o desenrrolar da história, mas como o amigo Roberto falou, eu pessoalmente nem aconselho a implantação do proxyfull em redes com wireless, devido o troughtput ser mais baixo que a rede cabeada, mas cada caso é um caso... E cada um deve estudar o seu caso e verificar se realmente vale a pena...



Mais foi isso q eu sempre falei sua configuração sem duvida funcionar "cache full" , mais de uma hora pra outra o link fica full e outro coisa isso nao seria bug da versão e sim o proxy antigo nao trabalho bem fazendo cache full , vc mesmo post no forum na mikrotik.com e os caras falaram isso.. entao o q você levandou aki desse topico esta de parabens conseguir movimentar o topico em questao... mais falando em resoluções perfeitamente nao funcionar , eu nunca implatei esse regra em servidores meus ate por que eu uso versão original e na versao 2.9.38 em diante ja tem o novo proxy em teste para ultilizar como o nome de "proxy-test" ele ja deixa a intenet muito mais rapida sem precisar de cache full. uma vez q cache full em rede wireless pode ate piorar o trafego da rede..

e para quem não sabe mikrotik é baseado todo um linux na mesma plataforma do Debian quem tendo de linux pode montar seu hd com mikrotik q vc vai ver tudo la mais claro a maioria dos arquivos de configuração e moduficações feita são criptografada...
entao resumindo a teoria de cache full é a mesmo coisa q no linux squid+Htb


e o q vc tem q levar em consideração que aki e um forum de discução não é um campionato de quem sabe mais.... se foce assim nao seria um forum é sim uma pagina de Currículos

----------


## catvbrasil

> Mais foi isso q eu sempre falei sua configuração sem duvida funcionar "cache full" , mais de uma hora pra outra o link fica full e outro coisa isso nao seria bug da versão e sim o proxy antigo nao trabalho bem fazendo cache full , vc mesmo post no forum na mikrotik.com e os caras falaram isso.. entao o q você levandou aki desse topico esta de parabens conseguir movimentar o topico em questao... mais falando em resoluções perfeitamente nao funcionar , eu nunca implatei esse regra em servidores meus ate por que eu uso versão original e na versao 2.9.38 em diante ja tem o novo proxy em teste para ultilizar como o nome de "proxy-test" ele ja deixa a intenet muito mais rapida sem precisar de cache full. uma vez q cache full em rede wireless pode ate piorar o trafego da rede..
> 
> e para quem não sabe mikrotik é baseado todo um linux na mesma plataforma do Debian quem tendo de linux pode montar seu hd com mikrotik q vc vai ver tudo la mais claro a maioria dos arquivos de configuração e moduficações feita são criptografada...
> entao resumindo a teoria de cache full é a mesmo coisa q no linux squid+Htb
> 
> 
> e o q vc tem q levar em consideração que aki e um forum de discução não é um campionato de quem sabe mais.... se foce assim nao seria um forum é sim uma pagina de Currículos


Pois bem, em momento nenhum falei que funciona e para... Vocês quem estão falando isso... A questão do Mikrotik ser baseado em linux, lá no treinamento oficial foi falado isso e nossos amigos daqui do forum "experts" em linux, sempre falaram isso, muito antes de você participar da comunidade e você sabe muito bem... Todos os módulos do Mikrotik, é claro, você encontra no Linux (Sarge, Squid, HTB, Firewall, etc etc)... Postei no forum internacional e nem sei que disseram... Apenas pelo que vi, um cara que apenas "achou" isso... Claro, não é porque o forum internacional está em inglês que significa que eles sabem mais ou melhor que o pessoal daqui... Agora na minha opnião, como você ainda não deu nenhuma colaboração construtiva para o post, esperamos alguma regra ou solução da sua parte... Chegar aqui e ficar falando que a versão "X" ou "Y" original ou não, é a que funciona, não cola... Se você não tem a solução, não nos venha com este tipo de resposta, pois todo mundo sabe que uma versão superior a outra é sempre melhor e mais fácil e ainda tem mais, 95% de quem usa Mikrotik aqui na comunidade ou em seus provedores, usa versões crack e/ou versões anteriores a 3.0... Não adianta nada, você ficar batendo nesta tecla... Arrume uma solução e poste aqui para o pessoal, pois é isso que todos estão esperando...

----------


## sergio

Parece que a baixaria já começou... por favor, contenham-se.

----------


## Roberto21

> Parece que a baixaria já começou... por favor, contenham-se.


Ô Sérgio, a muito tempo que quero dizer isso a você, sei que você é moderador do forum mas, nunca ví aqui uma mensagem ''simpática'' sua, na mairia das vezes você é grosso ''sim'' e está ''teóricamente'' se colocando em um pedestal.

*Olha só a mensagem que você usa embaixo dos seus post's*

Aqui nessa parte do forum não há nenhuma baixaria, onde você enchergou a baixaria? Sim estamos discutindo um assunto e aprendendo com essa discução, é o proxy-full mas, poderia ser outro qualquer.

Sei que na resposta vc vai colocar ''isso, ou aquilo, mas alguma vez nesse forum você já colocou assim: (É VOCÊ TEM RAZÃO).

Se colocou me mostra que eu retiro o que disse, se não, pega mais leve, por que a maioria das pessoas que frequentam esse forum não sabem nada de Mk quando entram(como eu), mas muitas que entram aqui e ao invéz de estudar vão só no CTRL+C CTRL+V, e outras não, então um pouco mais de respeito comigo e com as pessoas que estão participando dessa parte do forum.


Boa tarde para você.

----------


## sergio

> Ô Sérgio, a muito tempo que quero dizer isso a você, sei que você é moderador do forum mas, nunca ví aqui uma mensagem ''simpática'' sua, na mairia das vezes você é grosso ''sim'' e está ''teóricamente'' se colocando em um pedestal.
> 
> *Olha só a mensagem que você usa embaixo dos seus post's*
> 
> Aqui nessa parte do forum não há nenhuma baixaria, onde você enchergou a baixaria? Sim estamos discutindo um assunto e aprendendo com essa discução, é o proxy-full mas, poderia ser outro qualquer.
> 
> Sei que na resposta vc vai colocar ''isso, ou aquilo, mas alguma vez nesse forum você já colocou assim: (É VOCÊ TEM RAZÃO).
> 
> Se colocou me mostra que eu retiro o que disse, se não, pega mais leve, por que a maioria das pessoas que frequentam esse forum não sabem nada de Mk quando entram(como eu), mas muitas que entram aqui e ao invéz de estudar vão só no CTRL+C CTRL+V, e outras não, então um pouco mais de respeito comigo e com as pessoas que estão participando dessa parte do forum.
> ...


O post não foi direcionado a você, mas ao anterior, onde começam uma discussão sobre quem sabe e quem não sabe (o meu é maior que o seu...). Isso não leva a lugar nenhum.

Quanto a pedestal, só você está vendo, eu não.

Quanto a "é você tem razão", dá uma lida nos meus posts (2.812) e deverá achar alguma coisa. Se não encontrar é porque eu estava certo ou ninguém mostrou o contrário ou não participei mais do post.

Como eu sempre alerto sobre o padrão que deve ser mantido nos forums e parece que ninguém gosta, pois é sempre essa choradeira, vou mudar a atitude a partir de agora.

Se mostrar onde dirigi-me a você ou qualquer um diretamente de maneira desrespeitosa eu peço desculpas.

Sem mais.

----------


## Roberto21

> O post não foi direcionado a você, mas ao anterior, onde começam uma discussão sobre quem sabe e quem não sabe (o meu é maior que o seu...). Isso não leva a lugar nenhum.
> 
> Quanto a pedestal, só você está vendo, eu não.
> 
> Quanto a "é você tem razão", dá uma lida nos meus posts (2.812) e deverá achar alguma coisa. Se não encontrar é porque eu estava certo ou ninguém mostrou o contrário ou não participei mais do post.
> 
> Como eu sempre alerto sobre o padrão que deve ser mantido nos forums e parece que ninguém gosta, pois é sempre essa choradeira, vou mudar a atitude a partir de agora.
> 
> Se mostrar onde dirigi-me a você ou qualquer um diretamente de maneira desrespeitosa eu peço desculpas.
> ...





Tudo bem Sérgio vamos caminhar para frente que é o que importa, nesse mundo maluco em que vivemos...


Me tira uma dúvida...Essa questão colocada pelo colega acima que o MK na versão .39 em diante tem um proxy diferenciado tornando o funcionamento do cache bem mais eficiênte procede??

----------


## catvbrasil

> O post não foi direcionado a você, mas ao anterior, onde começam uma discussão sobre quem sabe e quem não sabe (o meu é maior que o seu...). Isso não leva a lugar nenhum.
> 
> Quanto a pedestal, só você está vendo, eu não.
> 
> Quanto a "é você tem razão", dá uma lida nos meus posts (2.812) e deverá achar alguma coisa. Se não encontrar é porque eu estava certo ou ninguém mostrou o contrário ou não participei mais do post.
> 
> Como eu sempre alerto sobre o padrão que deve ser mantido nos forums e parece que ninguém gosta, pois é sempre essa choradeira, vou mudar a atitude a partir de agora.
> 
> Se mostrar onde dirigi-me a você ou qualquer um diretamente de maneira desrespeitosa eu peço desculpas.
> ...


Olha só.. O MEU É MAIOR QUE DE VOCÊS TODOS, JUNTOS!!!!!!!!!! (caracteres) kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....... Concordo plenamente, mas como participante ativo da comunidade, já acho começo de desrespeito, pessoas com baixo conhecimento no assunto abordado, virem aqui e jogarem um balde de aguá fria em cima dos usuários. É muito mais fácil e bonito vir aqui e dizer, como muitos já disseram "EU NÃO SEI"... Se começarmos a tentar manipular o forum, dizendo que tudo que não conseguimos fazer, a próxima versão consiguirá "com certeza", estaremos sim, desrespeitando o forum, as suas regras e seus usuários... Como também estaremos desvirtuando a idéia principal do forum. Esta é minha opnião e não gostaria mais de estender o assunto. O post está interessante para todos e acho desnecessário, estes tipos de opniões contrárias...

----------


## catvbrasil

E como sempre gosto de provar o que falo, abaixo uma imagem no momento que vou assistir o incrível video dos BACKSTREET BOYS no YOUTUBE, como mostra a minha barra de tarefas... Olha que maravilha o consumo do meu link e quanto eu tava baixando o video... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## andersonscinfo

galera to com o catvbrasil e não abro, desde a primeira mensagem do tópico eu achei interessante e to acompanhando todos os dias e todas as mensagens...e mais...to aqui me quebrando traduzindo manuais para o portugues e estudando, ja virei varias noites e dias, tentando chegar ao cache full, e mesmo depois de muitas fustrações eu ainda to aqui todos os dias tentando, nem por isso coloquei mensagens dizendo que não funciona, ou que é treta ou algo parecido....as mensagens deixam claro que funciona e que não foi sorte e sim empenho e profissionalismo....a luta...todos a luta que vamos chegar aonde o catvbrasil chegou.....


Até mais...e desculpe se ofendi alguem...não éra a intensão....

Anderson

----------


## sergio

> Tudo bem Sérgio vamos caminhar para frente que é o que importa, nesse mundo maluco em que vivemos...
> 
> 
> Me tira uma dúvida...Essa questão colocada pelo colega acima que o MK na versão .39 em diante tem um proxy diferenciado tornando o funcionamento do cache bem mais eficiênte procede??


Blz, sem mais delongas e bola pra frente.

Sim, este web-proxy-testing está em implementação há um bom tempo e é o mesmo disponível na versão 3.0.rcX.

A Mikrotik Latvia está reescrevendo esse módulo para tornar mais eficiente o web-proxy, mas nas vezes que testei (ultima foi a versão 3.0rc03) consumia muito os recursos do equipamento e quando havia muitos clientes (400 online) praticamente parava a navegação. 

O web-proxy-testing na versão 2.9.x nunca testei.

Agora já está na versão 3.0.rc10, provavelmente melhoraram bastante. A versão 2.9.x já é 2.9.49 e provavelmente está com a última versão deste web-proxy-testing.

O negócio e instalar, configurar e testar.

----------


## Roberto21

> E como sempre gosto de provar o que falo, abaixo uma imagem no momento que vou assistir o incrível video dos BACKSTREET BOYS no YOUTUBE, como mostra a minha barra de tarefas... Olha que maravilha o consumo do meu link e quanto eu tava baixando o video... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk




Bom, o que você quer dizer exatamente com essa sua ultima mensagem??

----------


## Roberto21

> galera to com o catvbrasil e não abro, desde a primeira mensagem do tópico eu achei interessante e to acompanhando todos os dias e todas as mensagens...e mais...to aqui me quebrando traduzindo manuais para o portugues e estudando, ja virei varias noites e dias, tentando chegar ao cache full, e mesmo depois de muitas fustrações eu ainda to aqui todos os dias tentando, nem por isso coloquei mensagens dizendo que não funciona, ou que é treta ou algo parecido....as mensagens deixam claro que funciona e que não foi sorte e sim empenho e profissionalismo....a luta...todos a luta que vamos chegar aonde o catvbrasil chegou.....
> 
> 
> Até mais...e desculpe se ofendi alguem...não éra a intensão....
> 
> Anderson



Olá Anderson!


Brother já tenho conciência que esse é o caminho que tenho que seguir, o ramo é muito bom e se soubermos prestar um serviço de qualidade para nossos clientes, será ai a nossa tranquilidade na velhiçe(eheheheh).


Me dedico muito a estudar o MK, as vezes penso assim, poxa estou deixando de ir a praia aos domingos e me divertir um pouco mais com as pessoas que gosto, mas por outro lado penso, não vai ser por muito tempo, vou aprender mais e dominar o MK em um nível satisfatório para prestar um bom serviço aos clientes.


Como ví que você (como eu) está realmente estudando o MK, e não só copiando e colando, me adiciona ao seu msn para estudarmos juntos...


[email protected]



Abração

----------


## andersonscinfo

amigão Roberto21 ta ai meu msn [email protected] ja te adicionei...

----------


## alanvictorjp

começou,,,,,

afff,,

----------


## KaLNet

olha ai
100% 
apenas com as regra do catv

----------


## Roberto21

> olha ai
> 100% 
> apenas com as regra do catv


Olá...

Sinceramente não ví o que suas imagens estão tentando dizer...mas o que você acha dessa latência altíssima em sua rede????

----------


## Roberto21

> começou,,,,,
> 
> afff,,


Esse seu comentário tem alguma coisa a ver com a ultima mensagem que postei?



Boa noite.

----------


## maumcq

A Catv ou moderadores desse forúm...

Esse topico vai acabar tendo 50 paginas ou mais e pelo que tenho visto, quando chegar lá ainda não vai tá resolvido o cache-full.

Sendo que todos ou a maioria sabem que na rede wireless isso causa a maior dor de cabeça, mas vamos ao que interessa.

Com relação a esse topico quero dizer que até certo ponto foram muito bons os debates e as conquistas, mas temos aí também algumas respostas e contra-respostas ofensivas (duras), já não seria a hora de trancar o topico, já que esse bolo não vai ser comido.

Tem muita coisa mais importante que cachefull, com fazer cache do:
youtube
videos da globo.com
fotos do orkut
entre outros...

----------


## Roberto21

> A Catv ou moderadores desse forúm...
> 
> Esse topico vai acabar tendo 50 paginas ou mais e pelo que tenho visto, quando chegar lá ainda não vai tá resolvido o cache-full.
> 
> Sendo que todos ou a maioria sabem que na rede wireless isso causa a maior dor de cabeça, mas vamos ao que interessa.
> 
> Com relação a esse topico quero dizer que até certo ponto foram muito bons os debates e as conquistas, mas temos aí também algumas respostas e contra-respostas ofensivas (duras), já não seria a hora de trancar o topico, já que esse bolo não vai ser comido.
> 
> Tem muita coisa mais importante que cachefull, com fazer cache do:
> ...




Boa, você tem alguma noção por onde podemos começar, sobre o youtube??

----------


## KaLNet

latencia??
UAEhuaE
se ta no controle de banda
e eu tou usando a banda tem q ser assim mesmo
queria q pingase 1??
perae ne
a regra funciona
pelo menos aki ta tudo blz

----------


## KaLNet

tai eu tou baixando sem eu ta no controle

----------


## alamdias

> tai eu tou baixando sem eu ta no controle


opa.. e esse CPU á 94%.. é normal e constante aí pra vc ?

E não se esqueção que a rede wireless tem limite de banda.. ou seja .. em uma rede 11b.. um cara baixando livre no proxy á 4mb, mesmo que rapidinho, pode afogar o outro, num skype por exemplo.. imagine um monte com cache full 

Abraços
Alam Dias

----------


## KaLNet

eu sei cara ai eu tou local
e so um teste

----------


## KaLNet

ta saindo 40mb do mk 
porisso q o processador fica alto

so mostrando q o cache funciona

----------


## alamdias

Isso eu entendi... mas será que quando a galera começar a baixar do cache livre de bixo, não vai sobrecarregar ? De repente, criar uma regra limitando a 1 mb/s por cliente ?

Abraços

----------


## KaLNet

cara se tiver no controle o processador nao sai de 6% nao
aki nunca vi o meu acima de 10%


abraço

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Pessoal e se quando fizer um simple quee em avançado selecioar a interface que se deseja controle de banda tipo seleciona a interface pppoe o controle seria aplicado somente sobre o que se trafega na net e o que saisse pela lan para os clientes passaria livre...


Aqui da problema das duas maneiras com a CATV tenho o mesmo problema que muitos já reportaram aqui e com esse outro metodo os downloads no cliente ficam um lixo a velocidade fica bem abaixo da estipulada no controle de banda, na verdade quando altero qualquer coisa no nas regras de controle de banda fica um porcaria total os downloads no cliente mesmo estando no proxy pra funcionar certo tenho que fazer só o controle basico mais que isso vira uma .............

Sera que isso é pau no meu MK uso a 2.9.27..

----------


## Rhander

E a configuração do cliente como fica
pois configurei deu certinho ta voando....
mas tem algumas paginas que não abrem porque?
coloquei a configuração do proxy no explorer e parece que ficou melhor
tem alguma coisa haver.

----------


## alsilva

> complemento...
> 
> como configuraçao de hotspot to iniciando agora podem haver regras no firewall que nao tenho implementado e fico a feliz se alguem poder ajudar, um amigo me mandou a tela de login, fiz umas modificacoes e vou posta-la aqui, quem desejar pode pedir.


ok. manda pra mim por fvaor...
[email protected]

grato.

----------


## mircmouse

to usando david como te disse cache full criei outro topico para destinar as postagem sobre interesse em adquirir a solução tanto cache full como a cache do youtube ok abraços a todos e se cuidem galera que vem mais novidades ai

----------


## sergio

> to usando david como te disse cache full criei outro topico para destinar as postagem sobre interesse em adquirir a solução tanto cache full como a cache do youtube ok abraços a todos e se cuidem galera que vem mais novidades ai


Se quer vender poste no CLASSIFICADOS, pois se aparecer post com este intuito será apagado sem prévio aviso.

----------


## mircmouse

Bom amigo eu não to vendendo não se quer sabe só é um detalhe que aprendi com meu grande brow David  :Smile:  sabe joga a receita do bola é uma coisa agora fazer o bolo é outra " filosofo e mestre CATV"

----------


## andersonscinfo

boa noite a todos...
galera...sei la se concordam comigo....mas este tópido ja fugiu totalmente do assunto "Resolvendo o problema do cache full" ja tem até comercio no meio....ja passo da hora de encerrar o tópido....


ps.: é apenas a minha opnião...

----------


## taq

> Aqui ate marca os pacotes, mais o contador do quees não marca nada e não desce full.


Aqui comigo também acontece a mesma coisa.
Como poderemos sanar este prolema?

Abraços,

TaQ
Total Sat e Sistemas

----------


## renatosdo

aqui também, tem hora que o proxy full libera toda a banda, como meu link é de 4 mb, vai a loucura o proxy srsr, faz downlo a 500 kbps, ai já era rede destroi tudo srsr. procurei em tudo que é canto mas não acho solução pra isso.

e ainda tem o agravante que só uma criança ssrr nesse negocio de mikrotik..........

mas vamos a luta desistir nunca.....

----------


## alancp

Desculpem minha falta de conhecimento, mais gostaria de tirar uma duvida bem basica sobre o cache.

Pelo que vi no exemplo em anexo o download do msn feito pelo web-proxy...

A minha duvida é seguinte. O Proxy armazena apenas as paginas mais acessadas? ou também os top's downloads?

----------


## juderlan

Caro amigo CATV, usei essa regra aqui no meu mikrotik e deu problema de lentidão no acesso a web dos clientes, muita reclamação. Uso a mesma versão que a sua 2.9.27, instalado em uma maquina celeron d 2.66 + 1gb memoria + hd de 80 e 3 placas de rede cada uma conectada a um g220 com no máximo 20 clientes conectados em cada ap, onde pode está o erro...

----------


## Roberto21

camarada vou te dar uma luz...


Essa regra do CATV já deu muito o que falar aqui no forum, ela não está completa e ao implantar essa regra seu link também fica full, então o seu link ficando full você tem que ter muito cuidado por que as pessoas que estão fazendo downloads principalmente com programas que usam criptografia vai comer o seu link inteiro rapidinho e sua rede ficará lenta mesmo.

O seu problema é esse com certeza...Veja o meu tópico que tem o título '''para todos'' talvez a solução caia como uma luva para você.


Abração e espero ter te ajudado.

----------


## powernetscm

fiz hoje agora rs vamos ver os resultados e coloco ae

----------


## edcomrocha

Ola pessoal pra esse CACHE-FULL funcionar so precisa dessas regras ai que o catv colocou ou precisa de mais alguma regra???

obrigado a todos

----------


## powernetscm

bom no meu funcionou mas quando apliquei o queues simples pra mim no controle de 256k ele parou de funcionar, e quando desabilito o queues ele funciona

----------


## Roberto21

> bom no meu funcionou mas quando apliquei o queues simples pra mim no controle de 256k ele parou de funcionar, e quando desabilito o queues ele funciona



Camarada, é esse o problema dessa regra, além de liberar o cache ela libera também o link e a queue simple para de funcionar, por experiência própria, pode retirar, você vai arranjar mais problemas que soluções.


Procure um tópico meu chamado '''para todos''', acho que está na primeira página do forum, isso deve te ajudar muito.

vlw.

----------


## jbssi

Pessoal, até agora, ainda não tive o gostinho de usar o cache full. Uso a versão 2.9.27 crackeada, mas ela não tem o seguinte comando que pedi na regra do cache full. O comando é esse: direction=both, como pode ser visto na imagem anexa. Alguém pode ajudar aonde está localizado esse comando?

----------


## terencerocha

Mais Um Q Cai Nessa Fullrada...hahahahahahaha

----------


## motacosta

O cache full aqui também libera tudo. Meu Max Object Size é de 3 Mb e quando baixo um arquivo maior que isso esse arquivo vem pela queue fullproxy e não pela queue do hotspot.

Funciona?

----------


## terencerocha

Vo tentar explicar o que acontece! Em sistemas Linux/BSD (digo nativos, já que o Mikrotik é derivado do Linux), existe um Patch que pode ser adicionando no Squid chamado "Zero Penalty Hit" que em conjunto com o HTB consegue indentificar o que está em cache e o que é buscado na internet. Acontece que este patch não vem disponivel no Squid presente no Mikrotik, nem mesmo é possível adiciona-lo (está prometido na versão 3), sendo assim quando se aplica o tal "Cache Full" o sistema não conseguindo identificar o que está ou não no cache acaba liberando o controle de banda para todos os usuários. Meu conselho, querem o cache full? Esperem pela versão 3 estável e comprem o Mikrotik, visto que a licença Level 4 custa a ninharia de U$79,00 e utilizem o tão sonhado Cache Full.

----------


## alancp

Quem tem o mikrotik legalizado já pode usar essa versão 3.0 pra ter acesso ao cache-full ou tem que esperar mais?

----------


## rps67

OBS: Muitas pessoas que me procuram, quer que eu implante esse full ae, mas não faço porque sei que não funciona. Outra coisa: alguns fizerem ( copiaram e colaram ) e acham que realmente ta funcionando legal e estão felizes da vida : não sabem indentificar o gargalo do sistema dele pra saber se realmente ta sendo beneficiado.
Vamos esperar a versão 3 ficar pronta, porque nela sei que relamente funciona ....

----------


## fastinternet

aki ta blz valeu catv

----------


## terencerocha

> aki ta blz valeu catv


Mas um que caí na "fullrada"...

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Obrigadu, sua resposta me ajudo muito valeu




> regra para fixar sempre em sima a regra no queues simples usando hotspot 
> 
> :foreach I in=[/queue simple find name="proxyfull"] do={/queue simple move $I [/queue simple find dynamic=yes]}
> 
> com esse regra vc deixa sempre seu script de queues encima das outras 
> ai é so coloca o agendamento pra ele execultar exemplo a cada 10min..

----------


## jeorge

Parabens Funciono 100%

----------


## taq

Pessoal, cuidado com o tal de cache full., ainda mais quem usa versão antes da 3.0 (basta fazer uma pesquisa aqui no fórum para saber a resposta). Usei isto aqui no meu server e meu link foi para o ralo, depois que desativei e deixei como estava parece que a alegria voltou a reinar.

Mas cada caso é um caso.

TaQ.
 :Smile:

----------


## minelli

Pessoal será que o problema do Proxy_Full ñ seria a configuração do MK pq aqui está funcionado 100% e sem problemas e inclusive fazendo controle perfeito de banda.

----------


## iuredaluz

> eu sei cara ai eu tou local
> e so um teste


 
amigo so esclarecendo fatos, o que você fez não é a mesma coisa que queremos fazer aqui, nos queremos cache full, quando se diz cache full se refere a toda velocidade permitada para downloads vindo do cache, ja no seu ambiente ai, você esta fazendo downloads na velocidade maxima que você permitiu a cada cliente seu.

Vou exemplificar mais ainda as coisas para você, nos queremos que tudo do cache venha a 2mb sem alterar o controle de banda dos usuarios. 

Ele baixa do cache a 2mb e se não tiver no cache baixa a 128kbps (velocidade maxima do cliente por exemplo.)

Espero ter deixado isso claro para você.

Abraços.

E vamos a luta nesse tão falado cache full que deve funcionar, e ele vai funcionar (risos).

----------


## minelli

Caro colega CATV poderia postar uma unica parte a mais que seria a imagem do QUEUES TREE aqui para nos sem nenhuma janela sobrepondo??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

deem uma olhada.. esta dica pode ser util

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-por-aqui.html

----------


## Phillipe

Ehh nao funciona mesmo.... 

isso ta com cara de que e um topico pra galera ficar perdendo tempo.. tempo .. tempo... 

to a 3 dias, mechendo, fazendo modificacoes e testes, o chache full funciona sim mas a banda do cliente tambem fica liberada.

nao adiantar por imagens... qualquer editor de imagem da vida faz ate 500mb passar pela wireless.. facil falcil .. 

So acredito vendo !!!!!

olha pq:
Na versão 2.9.x, não podemos saber o que o tráfego é HIT e que o tráfego é MISS de web-proxy. 

Várias pessoas querem fazer uma configuração, para permitir que os dados em cache proxy (HIT tráfego) entregar na velocidade máxima possível. Em outras palavras, se já temos os dados solicitados, os processos não serão enfileiradas. 

Em 3.0 ver o que podemos fazer isto, utilizando TOS cabeçalho modificação na web-proxy recurso. Podemos definir qualquer valor TOS para o tráfego HIT, e torná-la como parâmetro nos mangle.

Fonte: Wiki Mikoritk - Traduzido para Portugues.... 

CATV se vc tem tanta certeza assim que funciona entra em contato comigo e bota pra funcionar aqui.... quero ver !

----------


## alanvictorjp

galera, seguinte,, testei as regras do alexandre, e estao estaveis! pelos testes ate agora

ate agora, tudo ok

parabens alexandre!

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Ehh nao funciona mesmo.... 
> 
> isso ta com cara de que e um topico pra galera ficar perdendo tempo.. tempo .. tempo... 
> 
> to a 3 dias, mechendo, fazendo modificacoes e testes, o chache full funciona sim mas a banda do cliente tambem fica liberada.
> 
> nao adiantar por imagens... qualquer editor de imagem da vida faz ate 500mb passar pela wireless.. facil falcil .. 
> 
> So acredito vendo !!!!!
> ...


amigo, posso ate esta enganado, as regras do catv infelismente, o link fica full tb,

mais implemantei as do alexandre,, fiz os tests,, e,, estavel!!!
vou fazer mais tests, e posto
vlws

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Opa !!

testa as regras q eu fiz no video.. elas funcionam blz  :Smile: 





> Ehh nao funciona mesmo.... 
> 
> isso ta com cara de que e um topico pra galera ficar perdendo tempo.. tempo .. tempo... 
> 
> to a 3 dias, mechendo, fazendo modificacoes e testes, o chache full funciona sim mas a banda do cliente tambem fica liberada.
> 
> nao adiantar por imagens... qualquer editor de imagem da vida faz ate 500mb passar pela wireless.. facil falcil .. 
> 
> So acredito vendo !!!!!
> ...

----------


## Phillipe

Fala galera, continuei estudando as regras do CATV ( rei da sabedoria ) !!! e cheguei a total conclusao que NAO FUNCIONAO MESMO, TAO PERDENDO O TEMPO AE EM TESTAR ! 

o que parece que aconteceu e que ele testando as regras "imaginou" que estavam funcionando postou pra galera, quando ele realemtne viu que nao funciona nao quis reconhecer o erro ! fica ae ainda instindo que no dele funciona !!! 

procurei ate em foruns internacionais, forum.mikrotik.com la tbm os caras nao conseguiram fazer !!! 

Façam como eu fiz, usem a regra do Alexandre, esse sim SABE TUDO as regras dele funcionan de verdade , COMPROVADO !!! ta rodando aqui !!! 

vlw alexandre, por postar coisas que prestam aqui no forum !!! 

abracao ae mano ! 
sds

----------


## lucianogf

> Fala galera, continuei estudando as regras do CATV ( rei da sabedoria ) !!! e cheguei a total conclusao que NAO FUNCIONAO MESMO, TAO PERDENDO O TEMPO AE EM TESTAR ! 
> 
> o que parece que aconteceu e que ele testando as regras "imaginou" que estavam funcionando postou pra galera, quando ele realemtne viu que nao funciona nao quis reconhecer o erro ! fica ae ainda instindo que no dele funciona !!! 
> 
> procurei ate em foruns internacionais, forum.mikrotik.com la tbm os caras nao conseguiram fazer !!! 
> 
> Façam como eu fiz, usem a regra do Alexandre, esse sim SABE TUDO as regras dele funcionan de verdade , COMPROVADO !!! ta rodando aqui !!! 
> 
> vlw alexandre, por postar coisas que prestam aqui no forum !!! 
> ...


Philipe..

vai mais com calma aí..

não quero que haja conflitos aqui no fórum e algumas de suas palavras não trarão benefícios ao fórum.

----------


## Phillipe

> vai mais com calma aí..
> 
> não quero que haja conflitos aqui no fórum e algumas de suas palavras não trarão benefícios ao fórum.


amigo a questao nao e essa, e que o cara fica se achando ae, que e o cara, que sabe tudo e talz... mais pra quem entende mesmo e so anilizar as asneiras que ele fala vai ver que o cara nao sabe porra nenhuma.... 

acho que aqui nao e lugar de ficar se exibindo.

pro c ver, todo mundo com o mesmo problema do link full.. falando pra ele e ele nen ae, se achando o CARA pq no dele funciona hahahah.. se funciona no dele no meu era pra ter funcionado as regras sao as mesmas ! 

se fosse eu que tivesse abrido o post e nao funcionado pra todos, eu teria ao menos parado e analizado pra ajudar o pessoal... nao largando de lado de forma ignorante e dizendo... 

""" o meu funciona... se o seu nao ta funcionando vc tem duas opcoes, ou se fode ou me paga pra configurar !! """

nao e bem assim que as coisas funciona.... porisso eu acho e continuo falando, o lugar desse cara nao e aqui, e sim na feira... vendendo seus servicos !!! 

Constumo sempre dizer.. quem sabe mesmo nao fica exibindo conhecimento..... vejo isso em todos que realemente sabem alguma coisa por aqui ! 

att

----------


## alanvictorjp

até que ele é bom msm, mais infelismente a regra dele nao rolou,,
esperimenta a do alexandre, pelo visto, esta legal, estavel

----------


## minelli

Regra do CATV funcionam mas falta um pedacinho que um colega do forum perguntou logo no começo e ele respondeu nada isso e coisa minha..., em um forum mk gringo descobri que lá está o segrado.....

----------


## minelli

Philips fiz aqui o esquema do video mas nao passa nada pela regra?? Aqui uso web-proxy + wireles + lan.

----------


## alanvictorjp

> Philips fiz aqui o esquema do video mas nao passa nada pela regra?? Aqui uso web-proxy + wireles + lan.


amigo, coloca suas regras do mangle com a chain output e srcport a porta do teu webproxy
aqui ta perfeito!

----------


## minelli

Pode mandar o link do video novamente....?

----------


## catvbrasil

> amigo a questao nao e essa, e que o cara fica se achando ae, que e o cara, que sabe tudo e talz... mais pra quem entende mesmo e so anilizar as asneiras que ele fala vai ver que o cara nao sabe porra nenhuma.... 
> 
> acho que aqui nao e lugar de ficar se exibindo.
> 
> pro c ver, todo mundo com o mesmo problema do link full.. falando pra ele e ele nen ae, se achando o CARA pq no dele funciona hahahah.. se funciona no dele no meu era pra ter funcionado as regras sao as mesmas ! 
> 
> se fosse eu que tivesse abrido o post e nao funcionado pra todos, eu teria ao menos parado e analizado pra ajudar o pessoal... nao largando de lado de forma ignorante e dizendo... 
> 
> """ o meu funciona... se o seu nao ta funcionando vc tem duas opcoes, ou se fode ou me paga pra configurar !! """
> ...


Não esquenta não amigo, um dia você aprende....

----------


## minelli

Sim amigo estamos aqui justamente pra isso e graças a isso já descobri que a solução das regras postadas estão no QUEUES TREE como está no site gringo, mas ainda estou fazendo testes........, mas so estou conseguindo fazer passar 6mb/s por enquanto mas vou solucionar td isso....

----------


## Phillipe

> Não esquenta não amigo, um dia você aprende....


Corta essa meu camarada.... 
suas regrass ao PODRES e nao funcionam mesmo.. todo mundo aqui testou, deu a mesma coisa no te todos.... vc ainda continua achando que funciona ?

sorte sua nao morar na mesma cidade que eu... senao fazeria questao de ir pessoalemente te dar uns cascudos... vc so fala bosta ! 

ja passou da hora de alguem fazer isso.... 

Vamos ao que interessa, as regras do alexandre estao bombando aqui .... so estou tendo alguns probleminhas com proxy, tem hora que uma determinada pagina X, nao abre dai da um refresh no navegador e abre normalmente, esou passando uns 600 clientes nesse proxy.. sera que ele nao ta guentando ?

----------


## Magal

> galera, seguinte,, testei as regras do alexandre, e estao estaveis! pelos testes ate agora
> 
> ate agora, tudo ok
> 
> parabens alexandre!


Amigo, coloca ai as regras do Alexandre.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Onda Internet - Tutorial Mikrotik

tem o video

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo tem como passa o link desse forum com as regras, assim outras pessoas poderiam estudalas tambem e assim chegariamos a uma solução.

Abraços




> Sim amigo estamos aqui justamente pra isso e graças a isso já descobri que a solução das regras postadas estão no QUEUES TREE como está no site gringo, mas ainda estou fazendo testes........, mas so estou conseguindo fazer passar 6mb/s por enquanto mas vou solucionar td isso....

----------


## lucianogf

> Corta essa meu camarada.... 
> suas regrass ao PODRES e nao funcionam mesmo.. todo mundo aqui testou, deu a mesma coisa no te todos.... vc ainda continua achando que funciona ?
> 
> sorte sua nao morar na mesma cidade que eu... senao fazeria questao de ir pessoalemente te dar uns cascudos... vc so fala bosta ! 
> 
> ja passou da hora de alguem fazer isso.... 
> 
> Vamos ao que interessa, as regras do alexandre estao bombando aqui .... so estou tendo alguns probleminhas com proxy, tem hora que uma determinada pagina X, nao abre dai da um refresh no navegador e abre normalmente, esou passando uns 600 clientes nesse proxy.. sera que ele nao ta guentando ?


cara..

último aviso!

atitudes como esta não serão mais toleradas no fórum.

se a regra do cara funciona ou deixa de funcionar não há necessidade de falta de respeito.

estamos aqui para compartilhar conhecimento e não para ler respostas como esta.

----------


## jeroal

vc pode passar a regras para fazer através dos menus, tentei e algum item (tipo scr port) ele não deixa digitar.

grato!!!

----------


## terencerocha

conteúdo deletado

----------


## superxandaoce

Cara vc pode me ajudar com o proxy-full, qual as regras que realmente estão valendo com corretas.. no forum ta cheio

----------


## terencerocha

.............

----------


## alexandrecorrea

aqui os vídeos do proxy-full / cache-full !!!


https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-exemplos.html

----------


## minelli

Olá Alexandre, fiz como vc falou alterei para output e para porta do meu proxy até ai blz, mas agora o problema esta assim..
No QUEUES sempre deixo Squid=unlimitted porem se atribuo uma certa velocidade a um cliente tipo cliente1=512k mesmo que venha do cache ele esta baixando no maximo a 512k e nao com a conf. setada em squid sabe como poderia resolver isso.???
Obs.: Ele bloqueaia a velocidade mas realmente pega do cahe.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

minelli,

apaga do simple queue .. e cria uma queue tree !!!

no meu blog.. tem explicando as 2 situaçções.. da uma olhada la !!

----------


## Roberto21

> minelli,
> 
> apaga do simple queue .. e cria uma queue tree !!!
> 
> no meu blog.. tem explicando as 2 situaçções.. da uma olhada la !!


 
Alexandre, sei que vc saca muito, e estou aproveitando aqui pra pedir que vc olhe o meu tópico recente, desculpa a intromissão mas estou nessa bronca agora.

O nome é>

UMA LUZ NO WDS


Obrigado.

----------


## minelli

Pessoal o Cache FULL do Alexandre realmente funciona Parabens!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

obrigado !!  :Smile: 

pirata21, manda o link via mp fazendo favor.. para que eu lembre em casa de verificar e ver se consigo te ajudar  :Smile: 

t+ !!

----------


## tiagomatias

Opa Alexandre, meus parabéns.

Para melhorar mais ainda sua regra de mangle, pode acontecer de alguém ter além dessa marcação no output ou mesmo no forward, e caso tiver pode acontecer de sobrescrever a do squid com outra marcação, para evitar isso na segunda linhda na marcação de pacotes o mark-packet deixa desabilitado com a opção "passthrough=no"

Fora isso show de bola amigo.

Abraços

----------


## alexandrecorrea

opa.. valew a dica..

eu nao sei o funcionamento desse passtrough ainda.. vou procurar ler sobre  :Smile:

----------


## edcomrocha

Alexandre ta de parabens, funcionou muito bem aki o cache-full

agora so uma duvida, andei testando aki e beleza, so que tem alguns downloads que nao faz cache, um exemplo é o picassa do google eu baixo ele limpo o cache do meu navegador quando vou baixar ele novamente ele nao usa o cache vem direto da internet novamente, o firefox tambem é a mesma coisa, o acrobat reader 8 tambem e mais alguns que testei, isso é normal ou nao?? agora o emule, foxit reader, e muitos outros que testei ta beleza
valew mais uma vez pela ajuda de voces ate mais

abraços

----------


## sergio

> Alexandre ta de parabens, funcionou muito bem aki o cache-full
> 
> agora so uma duvida, andei testando aki e beleza, so que tem alguns downloads que nao faz cache, um exemplo é o picassa do google eu baixo ele limpo o cache do meu navegador quando vou baixar ele novamente ele nao usa o cache vem direto da internet novamente, o firefox tambem é a mesma coisa, o acrobat reader 8 tambem e mais alguns que testei, isso é normal ou nao?? agora o emule, foxit reader, e muitos outros que testei ta beleza
> valew mais uma vez pela ajuda de voces ate mais
> 
> abraços



Existe um parâmetro que define o tamanho maximo dos objetos em cache. Se estes arquivos (objetos) forem maior que o valor definido no parâmetro, nao fará cache.

----------


## edcomrocha

Ok pelo que entendi entao é so alterar maximum object size para o valor que eu quiser e ai ja pega neh???

tipo para 128 mega === maximum object size: 131072kb

é isso mesmo ??

valew

----------


## sergio

> Ok pelo que entendi entao é so alterar maximum object size para o valor que eu quiser e ai ja pega neh???
> 
> tipo para 128 mega === maximum object size: 131072kb
> 
> é isso mesmo ??
> 
> valew


Sim, mas cuidado com estes valores, pois em equipamento "modestos" isto é um veneno. Causa lentidão, pois o HD demoraria muito para a escrita e leitura.

----------


## edcomrocha

Ok testei aki e funcionou beleza
bom estou usando aki um pc com placa asus a8v-e-se, processador atlhon 64 bits rodando a 2 giga real, hd de 80 giga 7200rpm ide, 1 giga de memoria sera que se eu deixar 128 mega fica muito lento ??? quanto voce me recomendaria??

desculpa o trabalho mas é que sou leigo nesse assunto

valew

----------


## alexandrecorrea

para fazer cache de sites com urls dinamicas.. voce precisa adicionar as regras da imagem em anexo..

por exemplo.. para forçar o proxy a gravar as imagens do ORKUT.. mesmo em urls dinamicas.. adicione a regra com o conteudo URL assim


```
.orkut.com
```

 nao esqueça de colocar o . antes .. para valer para qualquer sub-dominio...

o mesmo voce pode fazer com outros servidores..

----------


## falcaobr

Realmente funciona e foi bem exemplificado no vídeo, de várias formas. Trabalho perfeito. 
Repeti as demonstrações do vídeo e ocorreu exatamente a mesma coisa.
Aqui testei na versão 2.9.50 licenciada.
Parabéns ao colega Alexandre.

----------


## dougmoraes

Cara tenho uma duvida no HOTSPOT como faço pra funcionar o cache quando utilizo hotspot fiz no meu aqui so que dai o hotspot segura o download. Alguem fez utilizando hotspot.

----------


## jeroal

alexandre, e no meu caso:

conexão somente pppoe
marcação de pacotes para conexões p2p
web-proxy ja esta configurado, simples mas está

como ficaria???

obrigado desde já pelas dicas

----------


## gzanatta00

só queria deixar um recado pra aqueles q acham q nao vale a pena fazer cache full no wireless, quer ver, por exemplo tenho 2mb de link, e varios pontos wireless, se deixar a cache full ilimitada eh obvio q ira dar pau nos aps, sem sombra de duvida, mas saibam aproveitar o recurso, tipo assim eu tenho um server mestre onde controla toda a minha banda, ao inves de deixar o cache full ilimitado experimentar controlar a banda dele em 800k ou 1000k, se por exemplo o cara fazer um download do msn q da menos de 20mb q esta no meu cache ele nao ira baixar tudo numa pancada, outra as veses eh melhor abaixar tudo mais rapido do q ele fica ai meia hora baixando.....


simplesmente estao querendo usar 100% do recurso, e nao vai dar certo vai dar pau mesmo,

----------


## miguel22rj

> Este exemplo é para ser empregado com uso do web-proxy interno do MK, para usar SQUID externo, não fiz os testes se funciona.



Amigo tenho um servidor com Mk antes do meu AP mk essa regra serve para mim tb?


obrigado

----------


## cambioco

bom, aqui funfou legal!!!!!

parabens CATV quebrou nao um galho mas uma floresta inteira!

agora, pra quem(  :Damnmate: ) tem duvida se funfa ou nao, faz um download tipo youtube, ou alguma coisa inedita, tipo uma jogo online e corre no simple queue pra dar uma olhada, marca certin certin.... :Elefant: 

QUE A FORCA ESTEJA "FULL" COM VOCES!!!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

como dito anteriormente.. essas regras ai marcam TODA saida do proxy (independente de estar ou nao em cache)..

o que vc fez foi liberar o link 100% para navegação..

----------


## djjean2006

> Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
> new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
> ...


 
amigo não sei pq no meu não rola nada disso...
tenho a verção crack so para teste não funciona
tenho um radio com a verção 2.9.51 nada
e mais um com a verção 3.6 e nada
me socorre ai com este proxy full que aqui não rola nada disso

----------


## arthursena_

perfeito CATV
aqui tudo funcionou legal...
saiba q é muito bom ter vc por aqui
tem sido de bastante ajuda

parabens!

----------


## gunthermb

Olá Alexandre, estou usando o cache-full a uns 40 dias, muito bom, realmente funciona, percebi duas maneiras de fazer ele funcionar uma é usar o Queue-tree como vc faz, mas só que ele não vai a full, utiliza o cache, mas vai na velocidade do cliente, já ajuda bastante, outra é fazer controle no Queue simple, ai sim, vai a full, mas me parece que ele libera a banda em alguns sites e downloads. O que poderia estar errado?


Obrigado, 

Att. Günther

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se vc deixar a queue tree sem configuração de banda.. ele vai 'a full'

----------


## superxandaoce

Pessoal, queria saber as regras corretas para o cache-full limitando o que estiver em cache pra ficar com 350k isso na versão do MK 3.7.... alguém pode me passar as regras corretas de Fire, qeue, mangle.. não sei como fazer

Ps. Uso Hotspot

----------


## cynernet

como eu faço pra saber se o chash funcionou?

----------


## gunthermb

Não resolveu, o que acontece é que ele não vai a full, e se eu deixar sem a regra não vai a full. Agora se eu criar a regra no queue simple, ai sim, vai a full, mas alguns sites passam direto pelo controle de banda de maneira que consome todo o meu link. Segue alguns fotos:



Att. Günther







> se vc deixar a queue tree sem configuração de banda.. ele vai 'a full'

----------


## minelli

Não quero desmerecer as configurações de nimguem aqui do forum. Mas até agora não vi nimguem com a regra do Proxy Full do CATV funcionar perfeito, já com as regras do video do Alexandre Correa funciona blz.

----------


## Magal

Valeu David.

----------


## alexpmj

Prezados amigos sem dulvida o cache full funciona... minha duvida e a seguinte:


Minhas regras estao iguais as regras do amigo do inicio do topico so nao consegui fazer a regra do simple queue funcionar. 


O cache full so funciona sem a regra da simple queue qndo armo a regra do simple queue o chache full nao funciona 100% alguem tem ideia de onde esta o erro?


Desde ja Agradeço a boa vontade de todos no forum

----------


## catvbrasil

> Não quero desmerecer as configurações de nimguem aqui do forum. Mas até agora não vi nimguem com a regra do Proxy Full do CATV funcionar perfeito, já com as regras do video do Alexandre Correa funciona blz.


 
Rssssssss.... Olha só como são as coisas... Com minhas regras funcionam 100% em vários servidores daqui da empresa em Fortaleza e também no RJ, porém, com a regra do Alexandre não obtive sucesso... As coisas são engraçadas... Acho q as versões cracked da vida que tem por ae, devem de alguma forma funcionar bem com algumas coisas, para alguns e para outros não.... Não fiz mais nenhum comentário sobre cache-full pois acho q saturou o forum e não vale a pena... Relembrando, aqui consigo continuo conseguindo baixar arquivos do cache a 100MB e o que está fora do cache na velocidade normal do cliente, sem saturação do link.....

----------


## Pirigoso

nao uso mk mas esta sou obrigado a perguntar qual a vantagem de usar o cache full? porra cara vai usar todo o desempenho do cartao em 1 so cliente? na minha opinião é ótimo para lan mas para wireless é a visao do inferno, uso cache full somente na minha lan para meus micros, na realidade nao controlo a banda de minhas maquinas para uso na interface interna com pcs da empresa, agora cliente 1 so ja acaba com 1 cartao, sei la é melhor vcs reverem os conceito de maximizar desempenho para rede, afinal o que é bom para 1 é o fim para os outros 50 que estao pindurado no mesmo cartao

----------


## alexpmj

> Rssssssss.... Olha só como são as coisas... Com minhas regras funcionam 100% em vários servidores daqui da empresa em Fortaleza e também no RJ, porém, com a regra do Alexandre não obtive sucesso... As coisas são engraçadas... Acho q as versões cracked da vida que tem por ae, devem de alguma forma funcionar bem com algumas coisas, para alguns e para outros não.... Não fiz mais nenhum comentário sobre cache-full pois acho q saturou o forum e não vale a pena... Relembrando, aqui consigo continuo conseguindo baixar arquivos do cache a 100MB e o que está fora do cache na velocidade normal do cliente, sem saturação do link.....



bom o fato e que meu cache full so funciona 100% sem o controle de queue... gostaria de uma dica onde pode estar esse problema sendo que as regras q tenho aqui estao identicas as suas uso hotspot percebi que o hotspot cria muitas regras no firewall pode ser uma coisa atoa mais de qualquer forma fico grato pelo apoio! 

" ignora oq muitos falam no forum isso existe em todo lugar"

----------


## alexandrecorrea

no caso de hotspot.. eu nao analisei, certamente precisa de ajustes nas regras (talvez a ordem ou mais algumas regras)

----------


## Diovane_Floripa

Usei as dicas do Alexandre e o Cache Full funcionou perfeitamente, mas quando configurei o hotspot ele parou de funcionar.

Quando o hotspot cria as Queues dinamicar a Queue Tree é simplesmente ignorada, ja verifiquei a marcação dos pacotes do cache e esta tudo certo, so falta este detalhe.

Valeu

----------


## alexpmj

> no caso de hotspot.. eu nao analisei, certamente precisa de ajustes nas regras (talvez a ordem ou mais algumas regras)



por incrivel que pareça com suas regras funcionou melhor aq! mais mesmo assim... quando faço a regra no queue para o cliente o maximo que tenho do cache full e 700kb dai quando tiro a regra queue ele vai a 2mb onde sera que esta esse erro?

----------


## djjean2006

> Rssssssss.... Olha só como são as coisas... Com minhas regras funcionam 100% em vários servidores daqui da empresa em Fortaleza e também no RJ, porém, com a regra do Alexandre não obtive sucesso... As coisas são engraçadas... Acho q as versões cracked da vida que tem por ae, devem de alguma forma funcionar bem com algumas coisas, para alguns e para outros não.... Não fiz mais nenhum comentário sobre cache-full pois acho q saturou o forum e não vale a pena... Relembrando, aqui consigo continuo conseguindo baixar arquivos do cache a 100MB e o que está fora do cache na velocidade normal do cliente, sem saturação do link.....


 
amigo olha so eu tenho um servidor com a verção crack comprei a verção 3.10 mais estou achando uma merda vou ver se volto para a 2,9.51 para ver se fica igual a crack....
mais minha pergunta e o seguinte
eu montei o hotspot com tudo que tinha direito so que fiz uma parte de filemes e jogo tipo P2P so que eu queria que os usuarios baixassem deste local numa velocidade maior
tem como vc me dar uma foça nesta parte

a rede é 192.168.40.1 hostspot onde esta os filmes e tudo esta dentro destes mesmo ip tinlha como tbm eu salvar o sites www.start.com.br que e o meu hotspot no proxy... tipo www.start.com.br\donwloas para ficar tipo mais rapido somente este. agradeço desde já

----------


## superxandaoce

o cache full com a versão 3, ta funcionando ?

----------


## marcelovic

bem tenho um servidor mikrotik e gostaria de saber como fazer para colocar um webproxy seperado para ele
quais as configuraçoes´para a maquina que vai ser o proxy e se tem que fazer algo no servidor.alguem pode me ajudar????

----------


## lucianogf

> bem tenho um servidor mikrotik e gostaria de saber como fazer para colocar um webproxy seperado para ele
> quais as configuraçoes´para a maquina que vai ser o proxy e se tem que fazer algo no servidor.alguem pode me ajudar????


este assunto não faz parte do escopo do tópico.

se você tem alguma dúvida e não encontrou resposta em pesquisas na internet, abra um novo tópico.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Fala galera, continuei estudando as regras do CATV ( rei da sabedoria ) !!! e cheguei a total conclusao que NAO FUNCIONAO MESMO, TAO PERDENDO O TEMPO AE EM TESTAR !
> 
> o que parece que aconteceu e que ele testando as regras "imaginou" que estavam funcionando postou pra galera, quando ele realemtne viu que nao funciona nao quis reconhecer o erro ! fica ae ainda instindo que no dele funciona !!!
> 
> procurei ate em foruns internacionais, forum.mikrotik.com la tbm os caras nao conseguiram fazer !!!
> 
> Façam como eu fiz, usem a regra do Alexandre, esse sim SABE TUDO as regras dele funcionan de verdade , COMPROVADO !!! ta rodando aqui !!!
> 
> vlw alexandre, por postar coisas que prestam aqui no forum !!!
> ...


Concordo plenamente!!!

Lendo o tópico vi em uma das supostas imagens que uma informação foi alterada no posta abaixo e vejam se não tem alguma coisa errada nesta imagem em anexo.


https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...brasil-28.html

Pow eu sou LEIGO, mas sou leigo em Mikrotik e estou aqui aprendendo, mas tenho minha área inclusive o amigo autor do tópico já precisou de mim por msn e foi atencioso e RESOLVI uma bronca dele na programação das páginas de login... pow cara, agente dar de graça o que de graça se recebe... todas aqui aprendem, ganha dinheiro com provedorzinho e não ficar o tempo todo fazendo maketing....

Bom sou leigo, mas não imbecil para saber que essa regra com as outras mais do nosso amigo tem postado são incompletas e algunas furadas como essa...

----------


## catvbrasil

Amigos, o intuito do forum é divulgar idéias. Aqui ninguém tem obrigação de nada. As minhas regras, como milhares aqui postadas por muitos usuários, podem funcionar perfeitamente com alguns usuários e não funcionar com outros. Eu não tenho responsabilidade pelo insucesso de alguns daqui, parece que alguns acham que o mikrotik é apenas dar "export" e "import" de regras e a mágica acontece. Gostaria de lembrar que alguns usuários tem usado versões piratas do mikrotik (2.9.6 / 2.9.27) e que há dezenas de distribuições destas, que funcionam bem para algumas coisas e apresentam problemas em outras... Não perco meu tempo manipulando imagens, pois não sou design... Como já falei, tudo que está aqui é de graça ou seja, o que é de graça é SEM GARANTIA NENHUMA DE FUNCIONAMENTO NO SEU SISTEMA. To cansado de ver centenas de "regras" e "soluções" postadas aqui e em vários lugares que simplesmente não funcionam, e nem por isso volto aqui para meter o pau em quem as postou. Ao contrário, estudo e muito. Não prometo nada a ninguém e nem perco meu precioso tempo, reinventando a roda ou fazendo coisas do gênero. Para aqueles que gostam de me criticar ou mesmo criticar outros usuários, estudem, pois assim acredito que poderão realmente entender melhor, a proposta do forum e das regras e soluções postadas aqui.

----------


## betowamp

*Bom galéra,,, 

Com os ajustes abaixo ficou legal aki... Testem e comentem....

Abraços david...


Funciona sim na versão 2.9.27* É o seguinte é tudo questão de ir atrás da resposta já que não funciona o que podemos fazer... temos duas coisas para utilizar que garanto que todo cliente irá gostar da navegação e outra iremos economizar e muito no nosso link:
1º feito as regras do nosso amigo CATV, e após ter criado a regra de proxyfull no queue e colocando no packet mark a opção proxyfull, pegue cada cliente que você tem na lista de queue para não usar o link full, utilize a opção Parent e aponte para a regra do Proxyfull que foi criada na queue, assim não saira do controle de banda mas não irá consumir nada do nosso link  :Big Grin: 

2º para deixar uma navegação mais interessante para o cliente você pode criar um Burst na queue do seu cliente colocando um pico por exemplo: meu cliente tem banda de 64k ai pego e jogo para ele um pico de 128k em 60s e se manter 128k durante esse tempo ele irá reduzir automaticamente para 64k dinovo qualquer duvida sobre o Burst posta aqui que eu respondo  :Smile: 

Espero ter ajudado vocês amigos ...

Abraço t++

Under-Linux.org Fóruns - Ver Perfil: sandros2fabi

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas alguem conseguir fazer o cache-full funcionar nas versões 3.10, 3.11 ou 3.7?
Se tiver conseguido me como vez e em qual destas versões.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

da uma procurada no forum ja postei as regras ae, de como usar no mikrotik 3.XXX

Abraços




> Colegas alguem conseguir fazer o cache-full funcionar nas versões 3.10, 3.11 ou 3.7?
> Se tiver conseguido me como vez e em qual destas versões.

----------


## froyer

> Colegas alguem conseguir fazer o cache-full funcionar nas versões 3.10, 3.11 ou 3.7?
> Se tiver conseguido me como vez e em qual destas versões.


Eae brother.. me diz uma coisa..
que software vc utilizou pra fazer este esquema q tem no seu avatar?
Vlw

----------


## NetoGO23

> Eae brother.. me diz uma coisa..
> que software vc utilizou pra fazer este esquema q tem no seu avatar?
> Vlw


Eu fiz usando este programa "Microsoft Office Visio 2007" ele é próprio para desenhar estrutura de rede.
Alguns desenhos tive que buscar no site da Microsoft e outros no google.
Flw.

----------


## minelli

Olá Clecio eu cheguei a testar. Colocando o ! na regra vc libera full tudo menos ProxyFull ai comecei a observar e mandei um e-mail pro pessoal do MK. E seguindo alguns testes que eles passaram realmente comprovou que a banda fica liberada.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Testo com estas regras no mikrotik 3.XXX

Proxy



> /ip proxy
> set always-from-cache=no [email protected] r \
> cache-drive=system cache-hit-dscp=4 cache-on-disk=yes enabled=yes \
> max-cache-size=2048000KiB max-client-connections=600 max-fresh-time=3d \
> max-server-connections=600 parent-proxy=0.0.0.0 parent-proxy-port=0 port=\
> 8080 serialize-connections=yes src-address=0.0.0.0
> /ip proxy cache
> add action=allow comment="" disabled=no


Firewall



> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="Cache Full" disabled=yes dscp=4 \
> new-packet-mark=proxy-hit out-interface=RADIOS passthrough=no


Queue Tree



> /queue tree
> add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=yes limit-at=\
> 10000000 max-limit=100000000 name="Proxy Full" packet-mark=proxy-hit \
> parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default


Falow

Clecio 




> Olá Clecio eu cheguei a testar. Colocando o ! na regra vc libera full tudo menos ProxyFull ai comecei a observar e mandei um e-mail pro pessoal do MK. E seguindo alguns testes que eles passaram realmente comprovou que a banda fica liberada.

----------


## ErivaldoJunior

Boa noite amigos da Underlinux, sou novo aqui e já venho tentar buscar uma solução p/ meu provedor, espero que minha duvida venha ser resolvida p/ outros membros, então minha duvida é a seguinte, hoje no meu provedor uso um link full de 2mb da Telemar, uso um servidor Linux com cachê squid no próprio Linux instalado e uso o (Mikrotik v3.11 powerpc) em minha RB600, então tentei por a regra do Proxy full porem não funcionou devido que as regras que os colegas postaram foram apenas referente ao cache do próprio mikrotik, então esse meu problema já que uso o mk na rb como rádios, e o servidor e cachê no Linux, teria como os colegas me passar alguma solução p/ que o cachê full funcione diretamente do squid do Linux?

grato e desde já meus agradecimentos.

----------


## lindoanjo

ola amigo muito obrigado eu estou a dias tentanto por p funcionar ja fiquei varias noites sem dormi e desse vez vi q esta funcionando perfeitamente eu uso mk 3.13 e estou muito agradecido por sua ajuda 

no meu caso so tenho um problema eu uso ppoe sem dhcp so q qd limito a velocidade de banda do ppoe ele limita tb a do cache ,
como eu testei e vi o funcionamento do cache full limitei a velocidade do ppoe ao extremo 30 Mb rsrsrs e limitei a velocidade queue tree em 1 mb e foi fast e apareceu que o tree estava controlando em todas as outras vezes que fiz nao funfou , foi agora ccom sua ajuda , mais eu gostaria de saber como faço p que o cache va sem controle para os clientes e do nem va com controle ???


desde ja agradeço muito pq mesmo que eu nao consiga ja vou economisar muito link com isso funcionando deste jeito a so mais uma pergunta vc por acaso sabe como aumente o tamanho do objeto nesta minha versao ???

----------


## gladstony

> vc pode atualizar conseteza para a versao 3 mais lembrando que a versao 3 ainda esta em teste


Olá edilsonps preciso de ajuda com a versão 3 do Mikrotik, ou seja, a versão 3 hoje 16/10/2008 esta estavel, é confiavel adquirir-la ou a versão 2.9.5 ainda é mais estavel?

Desculpe se a resposta a esta pergunta é obvia, mas eu não sei realmente.

Abraço.

----------


## superxandaoce

Amigos, alguém pode me dizer porque já sairam as versões 3.10 - 3.11 - 3.12 -3.13 - 3.14 e nada de melhorarem o cache. Trocaram o Squid e fizeram a maior besteira da vida deles. Será que não exite um lugar para deixar as ocorrências dos problemas para ajudar a solucionar, tipo: agente relatar os problemas, para futuras correções, porque eu não acredito que só o pessoal aqui do forum tenha visto que essa mudança ficou muito ruim.

----------


## gladstony

> Amigos, alguém pode me dizer porque já sairam as versões 3.10 - 3.11 - 3.12 -3.13 - 3.14 e nada de melhorarem o cache. Trocaram o Squid e fizeram a maior besteira da vida deles. Será que não exite um lugar para deixar as ocorrências dos problemas para ajudar a solucionar, tipo: agente relatar os problemas, para futuras correções, porque eu não acredito que só o pessoal aqui do forum tenha visto que essa mudança ficou muito ruim.


Ou seja amigo, a versão 3.x esta pior que a versão 2.9x?

----------


## superxandaoce

Em relação a isso sim. Ai o que o povo anda fazendo, colocando a versão 3.x pra poder usar HD sata que é mais rádido, para poder usar um coputador dual core, mais memória e o squid, ta colocando em um servidor linux em outra máquina.

----------


## gladstony

> Em relação a isso sim. Ai o que o povo anda fazendo, colocando a versão 3.x pra poder usar HD sata que é mais rádido, para poder usar um coputador dual core, mais memória e o squid, ta colocando em um servidor linux em outra máquina.


Amigo, voce esta em Fortaleza? Sou do Maracanau-CE.

Preciso tirar algumas duvidas sobre Mikrotik, coisas que pra você creio que sejam faceis... Posso adicionar-lo no msn?

Abraço.

----------


## superxandaoce

Estou eu Aracati (CE) ! sim pode add msn: [email protected]

----------


## juderlan

Amigos, aqui meu provedor atende clientes via wirelles e via cabo utp para clientes mais proximos +- 50 metros da sede do provedor. Antes usava g220 nas torres com omni, mudei agora para rb 433ah + r52h e setoriais hyperlink 17 dbi 90º. Quando os clientes wirelles se conectavam no aps zinwell o cache full funcionava legal, agora estou percebendo que com os aps mikrotik o cache full não funciona, mas nos clientes conectados via cabo utp continua normal com cache full funcionando beleza. Detalhe, o aps mikrotik funcionam como ap bridge, com controle de acesso por mac no acess list sem criptografia e sem nenhum outro controle nos aps, tudo é feito em um pc servidor mikrotik em baixo. Onde pode está o problema, será que tem que alterar o data rates, aqui no momento está em default. Alguém teve algum problema parecido que possa me dá uma dica, ficarei muito grato pela colaboração dos companheiros.

----------


## agnaldo52

Amigo, hà 4 dias está rodando em meu laboratório de teste uma RB 433AH com três mini-pci engenius 8602plus no modo bridge e um servidor linux com cache full e os resultados até o momento são: cartão no modo "b" 586 kbps full, no modo "b/g" 1.39 mbps full e direto da ether (rede) cabo direto 8mbps sendo que a RB trava quando atinge mais que 8 mbps.
PS. uma questão já postada aqui no forum: se você usar cache full em sua rede wireless a mesma será degradada, lembrando que no modo "B" sua rede wireless terá mais estabilidade ( usar cache full em rede Wireless não é bom quando se trata de 10 ou mais clientes acessando ao mesmo tempo ) se ajudar essas são minhas experiencias com cache full.

----------


## alemao06

e ai galera, desculpa me intrometer, mas estou com dor de cabeça por causa do proxy na versao 2.9.27....
está tudo funcionando perfeito, so nao ta funcionando direito as paginas dinamicas, botei a regra pra nao fazer cache de paginas dinamicas, mas continua nao funcionando, so atualiza se eu clico f5, se alguem poder me ajudar ficarei mt grato, obrigado abraço!

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

PessoALL,

Resolvi o problema do cache-full: 
Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Edilson,

voce so esqueceu de colocar creditos da ideia la do mangle, xchache-hit .. do meu video  :Smile:

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Beleza... já fiz

----------


## alexandrecorrea

aproveitando.. voce tem algum servidor par ahospedar os videos ? o trafego eh bem alto..

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Tenho dois:
HostNet = Limitado 
DreamHost = Ilimitado

----------


## alemao06

Alexandre, gostaria mt de ver suas regras do proxy da 2.9.27, eu viz tudo certinho, so que ele nao atualiza as paginas dinamicas, botei a regra das paginas dinamicas :cgi-bin \? e do https, mas se eu deixo as duas regras ativas ele nao faz cache de nada, e se eu tiro so a do https ele até faz cache, mas nao atualiza a pagina da globo, como faço para ele fazer cache de todo, menos das paginas dinamicas??? abraço ai!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

alemao06, isso ai ja eh um problema do proxy interno do mikrotik, eu recomendo usa um proxy externo onde voce vai ter um controle maior ...

----------


## alemao06

ta mas entao tu nao recomenda a fazer webproxy com cache full com mk??? tu pode me passar as tuas regras?
obrigado, 
ps: gostaria de ver seu video! como posso fazer?

----------


## pedrovigia

Moro em Fortaleza, e sei fazer cache full com proxy paralelo e zph se alguem de Fortaleza precisar de ajuda pode me add msn [email protected] pois não sei como colocar passo a passo aqui tudo o que fiz, mais aos poucos irei adiconando algo sobre no forúm.

não quero cobrar, apenas posso ajudar indo no local fazer, se a pessoa quizer ajudar por mim da bom.

----------


## gladstony

> Moro em Fortaleza, e sei fazer cache full com proxy paralelo se alguem precisar pode me add msn [email protected].
> 
> Por ser complicado fazer não coloco as regras aqui, mais aos poucos irei adiconando algo sobre no forúm.
> 
> Agora digo tambem, fico adimirado da CATV um cara que esta escrevendo um livro sobre o MikroTik por assim dizer e ministra cursos sobre o mesmo, tentar corrigir uma regra dessas.


Amigo, mas como assim sei fazer e pode me adicionar, você quer vender esse serviço é isso?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

eh... complicado..

publico o video mostrando TUDO como faz passo a passo e a negada quer vender...

eh por isso que poucos compartilham as coisas.. pq tem sempre esses "espertos" que querem levar vantagem em tudo.... eh um bando de analfabeto burro isso sim...

apelei mesmo !!

----------


## pedrovigia

não quero cobrar, apenas posso ajudar indo no local fazer, se a pessoa quizer ajudar por mim da bom. Por isso coloquei para Fortaleza.

e olha Alexandre lhe considero muito sua regra é perfeita mais é o mesmo principio dessa http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/CBQ-+-Cache-Full-(Squid)/

eu já fiz com ZPH, pra quem mexe com debian eu já até coloquei aqui no forum um pacote que fiz para isso.

Pedro Filho
Pedro Filho - Bem-vindo ao meu web site

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Se o pessoal dos vídeos e dos tópicos que colocam as regras e as dicas pela metade, nem pode falar de quem vende o serviço, aqui mesmo o autor do tópico soltou um pedacinho da regra apenas no mangle, mas não soltou por completo porque tem regras no filter tambem e outros... só para vender o serviço completo... não podem criticar os demais que faz isso...

Outra, moderador pode sair XINGANDO os outros aqui no forum? Pow, se fosse eu seria expulso ou no mínimo chamado a atenção... cadê o exemplo?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

eu fico indgnado em ler umas coisas absurdas assim. não vou dar continuidade ao assunto... se voce viu o video e tem um pouco de noção sobre firewall, pacotes, proxy, vai saber fazer funcionar e ver que tudo que é necessário foi mostrado no video (veja que outros usuarios conseguiram e estao satisfeitos com os resultados).






> Se o pessoal dos vídeos e dos tópicos que colocam as regras e as dicas pela metade, nem pode falar de quem vende o serviço, aqui mesmo o autor do tópico soltou um pedacinho da regra apenas no mangle, mas não soltou por completo porque tem regras no filter tambem e outros... só para vender o serviço completo... não podem criticar os demais que faz isso...
> 
> Outra, moderador pode sair XINGANDO os outros aqui no forum? Pow, se fosse eu seria expulso ou no mínimo chamado a atenção... cadê o exemplo?

----------


## lucianogf

é cada uma.

os vídeos ficaram disponíveis por muito tempo.

muitos que viram conseguiram fazer, outros, porém, não conseguiram ou por falta de atenção ou por falta de capacidade mesmo.

agora dizer que o negócio está pela metade é duro.

os vídeos foram disponibilidados gratuitamente, acredito que fui o primeiro que viu o vídeo antes do alexandre postar, e ainda disse a ele "você vai ter pra cabeça com isso, o povo vai ver o vídeo não vai entender nada e vai encher o fórum de pergunta", será que sou profeta? ehehehhe

quem não consegue colocar as regras em funcionamento precisa reler o tópico umas 3 vezes mais, depois disse se ainda não conseguir então tem que ler 3*3 vezes e assim por diante.

----------


## pedrovigia

Se é tão perfeito assim porque comigo não funcionou, acho que sou burro mesmo, e tem muitos outros burros aqui no forúm pois a galera que procura isso ainda é grande.

Alexandre a tua regra na teoria pelo menos pra mim é perfeita, mais desculpa cara mais no meu mikrotik não funcionou fazer oque, agora com ZPH marcado TOS em fez dos HIT'S funcionou, o que posso fazer, mentir e dizer que funcionou pra mim a sua regra ou dizer que consequir com um proxy paralelo em Debian + ZPH e fala pro pessoal.

Pedro Filho
Pedro Filho - Bem-vindo ao meu web site

----------


## tiagomatias

Ola pessoal, eu era um participante ativo do forum a muito tempo, parei de participar devido a este motivo que esta acontecendo, sempre tem pessoas novas no forum que se registram e na empolgação le o forum de cabo a rabo, e logo em seguida ja coloca no avatar, "Administradior linux e mikrotik - me contate para fazer serviços" kkkkkk o cara instala uns 3 mt e consegue fazer funcinar um servidor linux com squid e já é tecnico especialista, mas o motivo q parei de frequentar o forum n foi esse, e sim q os caras vem fazem perguntas, a comunidade responde como sempre, e a forma de responder correta n é dano a receita de bolo n, e sim dar a dica pro cara e ele se vira em estudar e entender o problema e resolver, se o cara tem noçoes tcp/ip, firewall, ou no caso linux pode ter certeza q para um bom entendedor meias palavras basta, mas como n é isso q acontece, o cara q posta a pergunta fica puto pensando q A ou B esta escondendo o conteudo, aconteceu isso comigo varias vezes, e sabe o q é pior, vc cansa, acaba sendo queimado pq o cara diz q vc retem conteudo. Pelo contrario, fazemos isso para vcs conseguirem entender o q esta acontecendo e resolver com suas proprias mãos, o q adianta sempre ter a receita de bolo, vai funcionar na maioria dos casos, mas em 30% deles n da certo, pq será, deve ser q o cara n tem noçoes alguma de como se aplica, e no servidor dele deve ter mais uma penca de regras q ja foi copiado e colado sem saber como funciona e as mesma uma desativa a outra, ai da o cara aqui puto da cara pq n funciona com ele, poxa vida gente, acredito q o forum n é a Ana Maria Braga q tem um monte de receita de bolo, e sim um banco de conhecimentos aonde os PADEIROS vem para esclarecer a duvida se poem ou n mais faria ou leite. Outra coisa, no fundo de informatica existe N formas de se fazer a mesm coisa, se n deu certo para vc para outro pode dar, e nem um nem o outro esta errando a forma de ser fazer, isso se chama de lógica cada um tem a sua. Mas o pior n é isso, é o cara vir no forum e dizer q conseguiu resolver X ou Z questao e dizer q n vai postar pq é muito complexo, nossa senhor Alabert Aisten, ai tu forçou a barra, a pergunta q fizeram ao forum cabe a vc tmb, será q só o senhor tem mala cefálica para entender algumas linhas q conseguiu fazer em uma noite de teste :S cada coisa, acredito q se n quer postar o seu milafroso material n precisava postar no forum dizendo q fez ou q faz em particular, se quer se auto promover,a acredito q o forum precisa de dinheiro para se manter, pois entao paga uma propaganda de sua empresa acredito q fica mais bonito desta forma.

Desculpe pessoal mas esse e outros motivos parecidos como esse perdemos muitas pessoas boas neste forum, e sempre q os expulsa são os novatos q exigem as coisas e n tem paciencia de ler e entender como q a roda funciona.

----------


## pedrovigia

Sem tem a capacidade de explicar para meus amigos como fiz já fui considerado um Alabert Aisten, imagina só quando tiver, serei o que?

Tiago vc apesar de ser o cara que mantou marca toda a saida do proxy e liberar sabe fazer isso, esse link LinuxAP.com.br - Squid linux integrado ao mikrotik prova isso pq não coloca aqui como vez passo-a-passo pois eu não consigo.

Pedro Filho
Pedro Filho - Bem-vindo ao meu web site

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a teoria do cache-full serve para qualquer outro sistema/protoclo !!! basta voce ter estudado .. uma formação academica onde voce conheceu e aprofundou os estudos sobre redes, pilhas tcp etc etc !! saber como eh composta uma conexão, etc etc.... 

e o cache-full q eu descrevi no video funciona SIM porque antes de fazer no mikrotik eu tinha feito isto no LINUX... eu e o patrick do myath ficamos varios dias estudando e quebrando a cabeça para fazer, podem ver que NO MYAUTH nas configuraçoes de proxy tem la "ativar acelerador" ...

sabe qual a diferença de tecnico e profissional ???

tecnico sabe fazer..
profissional saber fazer e SABE o porque funciona !

----------


## pedrovigia

Concordo com Alexandre plenamente sobre Tecnico e Profissional, ele é um caro inteligente sempre achei, só não concordo é me chamar de burro, uma desculpa seria bom.

Sobre o MyAuth tenho ele instalado em alguns clientes meus no Pará e nas configurações dele vejo que ele usar ZPH com TOS e não HIT'S.

Por isso acho o MyAuth um sistema muito bom e o Patrick um cara super Profissional no que faz.

Pedro Filho
Pedro Filho - Bem-vindo ao meu web site

----------


## lucianogf

Moçada.

o tópico já se desvirtuou do seu rumo faz tempo, agora só temos discussões de quem faz isso, de quem consegue fazer funcionar, de quem não tem capacidade de entender e assim por diante.

se alguém tem alguma "DÚVIDA" sobre a teoria do 'cache full' poste pois esta semana ainda o tópico será trancado, o material existente no tópico é suficiente para qualquer um implementar a solução.

valeu

----------


## abujamra

Boa Noite CATVBRASIL e Usuários...

Se alguem puder me dar uma forcinha, estou tendo 1 problema com o cache full implementado.

Acontece o seguinte, ele acessa o cache que é uma beleza, rapido, economiza o link e tudo. O problema é que quando ele marca a conexão como "cachefull" ou como o catv utilizou "proxyfull", e o arquivo não consta no cache, ele redireciona pra internet e utiliza o meu link com velocidade "unlimited" consumindo a banda total ate a conclusão do download.

O cenário é o seguinte, meu mikrotik esta instalado em um condominio comercial, com 13 assinantes, todos limitados a 300k de up e down. Para conexões marcadas normal, fora da marcação do cachefull ele utiliza a limitação das queues dos cliente, mas quando marca como cachefull, ele utiliza a queue do cachefull setada como "unlimited", se os dados estiverem no cache, ele baixa direto dele, se não, ele utiliza a internet com velocidade maxima.

Abaixo segue as configurações e uma screen. utilizo o mikrotik 2.9.27. Agradeço desde já a ajuda de todos.

\IP FIREWALL MANGLE

0 ;;; CACHE FULL
chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=cachefull passthrough=yes 
1 chain=output connection-mark=cachefull action=mark-packet 
new-packet-mark=cachefull passthrough=yes 
2 chain=output connection-mark=cachefull action=return 

\QUEUE SIMPLE

0 name="Cache Full" dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none 
packet-marks=cachefull direction=both priority=3 
queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 
total-queue=default-small 
1 name="Cond. Isabel Cristina" target-addresses=192.168.91.32/27 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none direction=both 
priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=600000/600000 total-queue=default-small 
2 name="Sala 74 - Dra. Jurema" target-addresses=192.168.91.35/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
3 name="Sala 76 - Dr. Palma" target-addresses=192.168.91.36/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
4 name="Sala 34 - Dr. Arnaldo" target-addresses=192.168.91.37/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
5 name="Sala 36 - Dra. Simone" target-addresses=192.168.91.38/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
6 name="Sala 46 - Dr. Ivo" target-addresses=192.168.91.39/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
7 name="Sala 35 - Vit\F3rio B. Filho" target-addresses=192.168.91.43/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
8 name="Sala 42 - Dr. Denis" target-addresses=192.168.91.42/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
9 name="Sala 83 - Esp\F3sio" target-addresses=192.168.91.41/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
10 name="Sala 73 - Dr. Diogo" target-addresses=192.168.91.44/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
11 name="Sala 64 - Sr. M\E1rio" target-addresses=192.168.91.45/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
12 name="Sala 43 - Dra. Gl\E1ucia" target-addresses=192.168.91.40/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=300000/300000 total-queue=default-small 
13 name="Sala 31 - Jos\E9 Manuel" target-addresses=192.168.91.46/32 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=Cond. Isabel Cristina 
direction=both priority=8 queue=equalizado/equalizado limit-at=0/0

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Isso é um problema relatado nos primeiros posts, o amigo autor do tópico apenas deu uma ideia de como ele faz, e por fim nada conclusivo. Por isso eu decidi colocar de forma clara e prática como colocar o cache-full para funcionar corretamente:

[wiki] Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB

----------


## julinribeiro

> Então galera. Aproveitando a dica do amigo Tiago Matias, analizei a regra e criei a solução para resolver o uso do CACHE-FULL sem estourar todo o link. Para isso incluimos mais uma regra de return, a qual irá pegar os pacotes, após analiza-los com as regras tradicionais e voltar para dentro do router. Consequentemente será encaminhado normalmente para fora da internet sem usar a banda toda. Não precisamos mais esperar até a versão 3.0, pois está testado e aprovado em alguns clientes meus que implantei. Segue as regras:
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=8080 action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="PROXY FULL" \
> disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=mark-packet \
> new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=proxyfull action=return comment="" \
> ...


 

vc teria as regras pra fazer o chache full completo?,, fiz um cache no MK ,, mas percebo que ele nao puxa muita coisa do cache.. e tipo,, quando e´feito um cache de um programa de 5 mb por exemplo , ,no primeiro dia ele puxa do cache ,, mas no segundo dia em diante ele puxa da net denovo...

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

As regras completíssimas:

[wiki] Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB

----------


## sergio

> As regras completíssimas:
> 
> [wiki] Solução Definitiva Para O Cache-full - FórumWEB


Cara, se quer dar a solução completa, então no caso do filtro



```
 /ip firewall filter
add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=accept comment="ACEITAR CONEXOES PROXY" disabled=no
```

 Configure a interface que poderá acessar o web-proxy, pois caso contrário o acesso via WAN (Internet) será permitido e isto não é o esperado, pois um filtro de bloqueio de acesso externo ao web-proxy é o *básico do básico* para proteção do mesmo.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Cara, se quer dar a solução completa, então no caso do filtro
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  /ip firewall filter
> add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=accept comment="ACEITAR CONEXOES PROXY" disabled=no
> ```
> 
>  Configure a interface que poderá acessar o web-proxy, pois caso contrário o acesso via WAN (Internet) será permitido e isto não é o esperado, pois um filtro de bloqueio de acesso externo ao web-proxy é o *básico do básico* para proteção do mesmo.



Com certeza é completo! porque só aborda cache-full e não configurações do web-proxy, este bloquei é do proxy e não do cache. As configurações do web-proxy você pode obter aqui:

http://www.forumweb.com.br/foruns/in...howtopic=74461

----------


## sergio

> Com certeza é completo! porque só aborda cache-full e não configurações do web-proxy, este bloquei é do proxy e não do cache. As configurações do web-proxy você pode obter aqui:
> 
> [wiki] Configurando O Web-proxy Do Mikrotik - FórumWEB


Uma coisa tem a ver com a outra... não tem cache-full sem web-proxy, oras.

Se o cidadão lê apenas seu post sobre cache-full, faz a me4#%$ deixando aberto a conexão ao web-proxy. Então neste post de cache-full deve ser lembrado ao cidadão de conferir o outro post e se tudo estiver certo, é obvio que funcionará o cache-full, mesmo ele configurando os filtros do web-proxy.

Sem contar que comentaste que as informações da web estão em fatias e fizeste a mesma coisa no post do cache-full.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Claro que uma coisa tem haver com a outra, mas se não existe proxy logo não existe cache, para fazer o cache o proxy deve ser primeiro configurado... lembrar ou colocar a regra do proxy no cache vou estar cometendo uma redundancia coisa que não se deve fazer. 

Aceito sua crítica e logo farei as alteraçções sugeridas.

----------


## gladstony

> Claro que uma coisa tem haver com a outra, mas se não existe proxy logo não existe cache, para fazer o cache o proxy deve ser primeiro configurado... lembrar ou colocar a regra do proxy no cache vou estar cometendo uma redundancia coisa que não se deve fazer. 
> 
> Aceito sua crítica e logo farei as alteraçções sugeridas.


Não esquenta amigo... se o camara em questão tivesse interesse em destruir esse enigma que por muitos e muitos dias ficou aqui no forum ele mesmo deveria ter postado a regra pois ele sabe muito de Mikrotik... porem só esconde como muitos aqui que se dizem querer ajudar... mas na verdade apenas se passam de bonzinhos...

Abraço e obrigado por dispor das regras....

----------


## sergio

> Claro que uma coisa tem haver com a outra, mas se não existe proxy logo não existe cache, para fazer o cache o proxy deve ser primeiro configurado... lembrar ou colocar a regra do proxy no cache vou estar cometendo uma redundancia coisa que não se deve fazer. 
> 
> Aceito sua crítica e logo farei as alteraçções sugeridas.


Edilson, olha o que escrevi:




> Uma coisa tem a ver com a outra...


Concordo com a redundância, mas lembre-se que a maioria só lê o que tem interesse (no caso o cache-full) e como não existe o link mencionando como configurar o web-proxy no rautu do cache-full, fiz meus comentários. 

Não quero criar polêmica, só dizendo o que penso, quando se elabora um rautu.

----------


## sergio

> Não esquenta amigo... se o camara em questão tivesse interesse em destruir esse enigma que por muitos e muitos dias ficou aqui no forum ele mesmo deveria ter postado a regra pois ele sabe muito de Mikrotik... porem só esconde como muitos aqui que se dizem querer ajudar... mas na verdade apenas se passam de bonzinhos...
> 
> Abraço e obrigado por dispor das regras....



cara, estou apenas comentando e em momento nenhum disse que queria ajudar, estou apenas *"criticando"* sobre o rautu do EdilsonLSouza e seus comentários. Nada mais...

Mas que mania de tomar as dores dos outros e entrar no post apenas para procurar confusão... Vá ler e aprender alguma coisa útil.

----------


## gladstony

> cara, estou apenas comentando e em momento nenhum disse que queria ajudar, estou apenas *"criticando"* sobre o rautu do EdilsonLSouza e seus comentários. Nada mais...
> 
> Mas que mania de tomar as dores dos outros e entrar no post apenas para procurar confusão... Vá ler e aprender alguma coisa útil.



Acho que esta me confundindo com alguem amigo... não tenho critica alguma (fora essa) no under...

Eu sim acompanho inumeros post´s... porém é o senhor... que sempre tem criticas sobre o que diz não está certo...

Bom mas o foco do forum nao é esse... e nao quiz ofender-lo nem se quer havia citado seu nome ou sua mensagem diretamente aqui antes...

Sim estou aqui pra aprender e agradecer sempre a quem ajuda...

Passar bem...

----------

